# SGAA (Sitka Gear Addicts Anonymous)



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Trying to start a support group!

Hi my name is CT and I've been an addict since 2015!


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

My name is Aaron, I got hooked by a guy named leoadventures. I've been caught red handed by the authorities, aka my wife, with the entire fanatic system, the entire fanatic lite system and the toolbox pack. My sentence was to sit in a tree stand by myself for long hours at a time and think about what I had done. I am quietly serving my sentence but am afraid there is a 100% chance of re offending.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thinking about this while sitting in the stand this weekend.

Still wearing my original Fanatic Jacket that I bought used the year the came out. It's been through a million hunts, a million washes, and a ton of ozone soaks. 

Still looks great. One zipper is starting to separate from the material a little. Compare that to a Redhead jacket and bibs I bought, that were blown out after 2 seasons. With Sitka, you get what you pay for, especially in the long run. You're not paying for a logo, like with UA.


----------



## rewild (Oct 7, 2016)

First time user this year... and now I can't get enough. My gateway experiences were the ESW jacket and pants in the forest pattern, which led to the harder stuff. Now I can't stop buying the forest pattern whenever I come across it... have piles of it in the basement. I'm an addict. As soon as I get to 20 posts... I'll start selling off the old stuff that just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm an addict, but I'm almost to the point of completely phasing out all other hunting clothes. I had so much stuff that I hated wearing. Now I've got not so much stuff, but I wear a lot it almost every day. I bet I've got 200 days in my original ESW pants and they still look like new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> my name is aaron, i got hooked by a guy named leoadventures. I've been caught red handed by the authorities, aka my wife, with the entire fanatic system, the entire fanatic lite system and the toolbox pack. My sentence was to sit in a tree stand by myself for long hours at a time and think about what i had done. I am quietly serving my sentence but am afraid there is a 100% chance of re offending.


its hard to stay on track


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

hi,

im DrenalinHntr...

i am addicted to buying sitka gear.

i was a long time contemplater, then finally made the dive in and havnt come out since.

like ohio.bow, i found leoadventures, and they have worsened my addiction.

phasing out the rest of my camo, and replacing it with sitka gear.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I had a moment of weakness yesterday. Knew I shouldn't have gone to camofire, but I did anyway. I was tempted by a huge Sitka blowout sale. So many things I wanted but didn't need. Ended up buying a pair of 90% pants at almost half price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hi my name is ken and i'm divorced because i'm addicted to sitka gear also! when my wife saw the price tags "that was it" she said!

but it's fine with me cause i get to seat in my stand longer and every day of the season. but i do have a few issue now my freezer is full and running out of room to hang my mounts....what will they bring out next?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

the struggle is REAL and I can not be trusted with money haha or credit for that matter during any Sitka sale ...the more you use it the worse it gets ..once you start layering it you will not be able to stop...I was that
guy going down the ski hill on a snow board in Optifade forest I had it so bad...since then and working very hard at it, I have been able to limit my self to just wearing it when I am hunting only...good luck in your struggles


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

DrenalinHntr said:


> hi,
> 
> im DrenalinHntr...
> 
> ...


That makes 3 of us !!!!!


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the idea of Sitka gear but man I worry about all the briars i pick up. Looking at sitka stuff right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

^^^ the only Sitka gear to worry about burrs is the Fanatic Series. But don't walk in with it carry it in and you will be fine. This doesn't include the Fanatic Lite Series. Burrs are easily removed from the Fanatic Lite and this is my favorite of all the Sitka lineup. 

I've been a Sitka addict for four years now and can't wait to see what's new this year. I'm hoping that they make a new and improved fanny pack this year. I talk to a Sitka rep and they are thinking of making one. I gave him many ideas on how they need to make it:smile:


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, my name is Austin and I am a Sitka addict. It began simply by purchasing the fanatic hoody when it was released. If I added up
How much money I've spent since then I would probably be sick to my stomach. And my wife would literally kill me. She walked into my hunting closet a few weeks ago and put an immediate morritorium on me buying any more hunting clothes. But let's face it, the stuff is worth every penny.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just wait until you become a Sitka/Kuiu/First Lite addict.
Then it becomes stupid crazy! 
I could buy a nice used pickup for all the $$ blown on this gear.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, I'm Flingin, and I am a Sitka addict as well. My friends and family say I'm crazy for spending so much money on this stuff, but I can easily sit all day without getting cold and uncomfortable! My dad actually ordered Stratus pants and Fanatic jacket after hearing me rave about it for two years lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

any one els wish to join?


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a feeling ill be confessing very soon.....still clean as of now though


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm an addict! I sold all my other hunting clothing and now have all sitka except base layers.. Its VERY addicting


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

My name is Mark and there's no shame in the Sitka game.
I'm an unabashed addict. 
You know you have it bad when you're contemplating buying some of their lifestyle clothing.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I was going to try not start my addiction until next summer/fall but looks like Diggs Outdoors has 25% off everything this weekend so I think I will be starting tomorrow.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> My name is Mark and there's no shame in the Sitka game.
> I'm an unabashed addict.
> You know you have it bad when you're contemplating buying some of their lifestyle clothing.


I am just stupid with my Kuiu/Sitka/FL stuff. I love their hats, hoodies, and lifestyle stuff on top of the hunting gear. I admit I am a huge idiot and addicted!


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup, I'd say I'm an addict right with you fellas. Own the old stratus set, now the new stratus set just bc I like EV2. Have the new fanatic set, and the new incinerator set, and their tool bucket, and their hats gloves and both neck gaiters ...... darn you leoadventures.....you enabler


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I will become one once my Jetstream Vest get's here!! I went to Cabelas on Friday to check out Vest for every day wear since I can't stand Jackets while going out to eat or Shopping. Check everything out that they had from Columbia, Carhartt and even Cabelas brand Instinct but kept trying them on and walking around shopping then the next brand and between trying everyone on I kept putting on the Sitka and feel in Love with it, So came home to look online for Deal and Next thing I know a got on Ebay and one Brand New from a Store was just posted in My Size for $94 so next thing I knew I hit the Buy It Now!! So It's Mine!!
Now waiting on UPS....


----------



## shoot1st (Nov 1, 2016)

I was a VIRGIN until yesterday (Black Friday) when I purchased my FIRST SITKA-A FANATIC HOODY!! Wore it tonight and love it! In fact I found out about it on this site!! I'm 64 years old and retired, single (have a dog) and have nothing else to spend my life savings on, so why not join the SITKA ADDICTION!! I love late season archery hunting and I hope it will keep the CHILL off. What next piece should I spend my LIFE SAVINGS ON? The hoody was 189$-I was in shock!!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Crack would probably be a cheaper addiction


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I have come to appreciate higher end camo. Most of my pieces are Sitka and Predator. Actual camouflage that works in the field, not just on the store shelves. If you haven't tried Sitka, you don't know what your missing.


----------



## bcase4 (Jul 3, 2006)

What/who is leoadventures? Would like to try Sitka. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been a Sitka addict for a while, loving it


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've never seen it before. I've only heard people here on AT talking about it. I looked it up and WOW, crazy expensive. I'll pass. glad I won't be addicted. lol


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

This reads like an episode of "Scared Straight". I've been lusting after the Fanatic set for a while now. Holding strong. I've got some decent outer wear but I have to layer like this to keep comfortable once on stand.



And on REALLY cold days my Cabelas bibs are super warm but walking feels like this:



Forget about hauling in and using a climber. Sweating balls.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

shoot1st said:


> I was a VIRGIN until yesterday (Black Friday) when I purchased my FIRST SITKA-A FANATIC HOODY!! Wore it tonight and love it! In fact I found out about it on this site!! I'm 64 years old and retired, single (have a dog) and have nothing else to spend my life savings on, so why not join the SITKA ADDICTION!! I love late season archery hunting and I hope it will keep the CHILL off. What next piece should I spend my LIFE SAVINGS ON? The hoody was 189$-I was in shock!!


Hoodie is a nice piece. If you can wait they usually run 20% off in the spring, if not then try Bean outdoors on this site, you'll get a discount anytime (around 10%). Stratus pants and jacket is a great combination, good for layering underneath, fanatic is for later in the season (nothing better than fanatic for late season). If you're not using Merino wool as base layer get some of that too.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Captain Cully said:


> This reads like an episode of "Scared Straight". I've been lusting after the Fanatic set for a while now. Holding strong. I've got some decent outer wear but I have to layer like this to keep comfortable once on stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain Cully just let it go and give in :smile: you will feel much better once you join SGAA


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

primal-bow said:


> any one els wish to join?


I'm guilty - I went bat-crap crazy over the last 18 months. I have bought 12 different items in the Open Country pattern - I am a Sitka addict.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

and video like this don't help and neither does his deals?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Hoodie is a nice piece. If you can wait they usually run 20% off in the spring, if not then try Bean outdoors on this site, you'll get a discount anytime (around 10%). Stratus pants and jacket is a great combination, good for layering underneath, fanatic is for later in the season (nothing better than fanatic for late season). If you're not using Merino wool as base layer get some of that too.


I love my Fanatic hoody. Just bought a bunch more stuff yesterday at Diggs Outdoors. 25% off and free shipping. I think I now have about everything I need. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Captain Cully just let it go and give in :smile: you will feel much better once you join SGAA


I'll be watching for sales for sure. Haven't paid retail for clothing yet. Don't intend to start now!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Longbow42 said:


> I love my Fanatic hoody. Just bought a bunch more stuff yesterday at Diggs Outdoors. 25% off and free shipping. I think I now have about everything I need. ��


Thanks Kevin, paypal is in wife's name so it's hard to hide it. She woke up from her nap with that look she gives when I've spent money.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

tpcollins said:


> I'm guilty - I went bat-crap crazy over the last 18 months. I have bought 12 different items in the Open Country pattern - I am a Sitka addict.


On another forum a sponsor was offering 30% off Sitka gear with the TURKEY promo for last Thursday. The Kelvin Lite Hoody that I got for $75 off came today - I love it!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

You guys are the worst.
Just another Cyber Monday victim...


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm addicted to Sitka gear too. I haven't worn any other camo this year except first lite merino base layers. I have the traverse zipt-t,stratus vest, cold weather hoody, Celsius jacket, fanatic lite bibs, and ascent pants. My favorite is the bibs or the ascent pants.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Toadmeister said:


> I'm IN
> 
> Over the last year I have "leveled up" to Sitka and First Lite. Replaced all my old Wal-Mart, Milsurp and some Cabelas stuff. Just a few Cabelas stuff I'm hanging onto (Windshear Wooltimate).
> 
> ...


Lol spot on here. Christmas list filled with Sitka and first lite gear. And my birthday is shortly after. If people don't get it for me, I guess I have to on my own.

Leoadventures got me hooked the spring of this year


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I was getting ready one morning a few weeks ago and my wife was up also making a coffee in the kitchen. She looked at my Sitka Open Country and said she really liked that camo. I just $miled . . . . :smile:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

tpcollins said:


> I was getting ready one morning a few weeks ago and my wife was up also making a coffee in the kitchen. She looked at my Sitka Open Country and said she really liked that camo. I just $miled . . . . :smile:


That was your cue! I hope ou didnt go hunting after that compliment??!! :shade:


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

stop it!
i'm going to relapse work to close to a field & stream store.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I fed the addiction the other day and then turned right around and ordered more stuff. I have a serious problem. :teeth:


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

DEC said:


> I fed the addiction the other day and then turned right around and ordered more stuff. I have a serious problem. :teeth:


i hate you new day!!!!!!


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

primal-bow said:


> i hate you new day!!!!!!


Don't hate the player ... hate the game ... :darkbeer:

Apparently I stirred up quite the hornets nest by switching my duck hunting gear to that new Sitka Layout suit. :shade: #DitchedTheDrake LOL


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have the Stratus and Fanatic stuff.


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad there are more like me out there! Side note: I would be the same way with Kuiu if the had a way to try on their clothes before you bought. Free return shipping...hint hint😜

I started with the "light" stuff thinking it would curb my addition 
Equinox pants
Core lightweight LS shirt

Moved to the "heavier" stuff
Fanatic hoodie, bibs, jacket and vest
Stratus pants and Celsius jacket

I knew I was completely lost when I bought the tool bucket and a casual "United States of Waterfowl" t shirt.

I also found a picture on Instagram of their new pattern. I think it comes out in 2017. There is no hope for me!


----------



## Plane & Simple (Jun 25, 2016)

Count me in. I feel like I'm doing my fellow hunters a disservice if I don't test every piece of gear Sitka makes, that way I'll be ready when my opinion is needed!


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

When that new greener optifade comes out in 2017, watch out!

I for one will be happy to buy the old (current) Optifade pattern as close-out prices 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

arkansashntr said:


> I also found a picture on Instagram of their new pattern. I think it comes out in 2017. There is no hope for me!


When did you see this pic? I follow them on instagram as well and don't recall seeing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm unfortunately addicted, sold 3 suits off old optifade forest and got 3 suits of elevated II. Early season, stratus, fanatic sets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no, there is new Optifade coming next year??


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just started last year. I have the fanatic jacket, stratus pants. Looking at either the stratus jacket or equinox jacket. Any pics of the new pattern? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought the thread floating around with a Sitka pattern on it was for the Euro market or something??


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Rev44 said:


> I am just started last year. I have the fanatic jacket, stratus pants. Looking at either the stratus jacket or equinox jacket. Any pics of the new pattern?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


it's called forest floor i believe.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I read it was called subalpine. I think it's geared more toward the big game line and the elevated II isn't going anywhere, correct?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> I read it was called subalpine. I think it's geared more toward the big game line and the elevated II isn't going anywhere, correct?


is this it?
View attachment 5147777


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

That looks like OG Forest.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea thats the old forest. I will see if i can find a pic.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*pic*

here ya go


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Should be great for most stuff....but especially turkey.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Sitka-Stratus...%3Abb609cb71580a7854edbc630ffe4f99c%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am pretty sure I saw pics on social media of the new pattern on a fanatic lite jacket, or it could be a whole new jacket that is similar to the fanatic lite. Between what Sitka is bringing out, KUIU and FL I am going to be in a world of hurt!


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's it. I think it was introduced in Europe first. It does look like a great turkey pattern.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

geriggs said:


> Should be great for most stuff....but especially turkey.


dam i could find it. you know you're addicted. welcome to the club


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.sitkagear.eu/products/ground-forest/all-products


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Yup, I have lots of sitka stuff...but my love affair also includes First Lite. their merino in my opinion is second to non.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Toadmeister said:


> When that new greener optifade comes out in 2017, watch out!
> 
> I for one will be happy to buy the old (current) Optifade pattern as close-out prices [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Spot on


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

geriggs said:


> Should be great for most stuff....but especially turkey.


That was my exact thought.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe that this pattern will differ slightly from the pattern used in Europe. I believe there was a patent infringement issue with the pattern they used in Europe, or it could of been an issue with Gore signing a contract with certain dealers in Europe to only use the pattern there. I think this new pattern is an altered version to get away from that issue. It should be awesome though.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got my fanatic jacket & bibs. I am CERTAIN I don't deserve it. Oh my God is it nice. I don't even wanna say what the front pocket of the jacket reminds me of... Looking forward to not having to bundle up so many layers any more. I got a Kuiu Kenai jacket last year and it's been all the insulation I've needed except for the coldest days. That underneath the fanatic is going to be a dream.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Captain Cully said:


> Just got my fanatic jacket & bibs. I am CERTAIN I don't deserve it. Oh my God is it nice. I don't even wanna say what the front pocket of the jacket reminds me of...


Unicorn fur ... it is made out of unicorn fur. :teeth:


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Captain Cully said:


> Just got my fanatic jacket & bibs. I am CERTAIN I don't deserve it. Oh my God is it nice. I don't even wanna say what the front pocket of the jacket reminds me of... Looking forward to not having to bundle up so many layers any more. I got a Kuiu Kenai jacket last year and it's been all the insulation I've needed except for the coldest days. That underneath the fanatic is going to be a dream.


I just got the Kenai to put under my Fanatic jacket. Fits perfect!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> I just got the Kenai to put under my Fanatic jacket. Fits perfect!


It's a great coat for being active. Keeps you dry and warm. Wicks away sweat. Good in the wind too. I was toying with getting the Super down for the next step up in insulation, but I don't think I'll need it now.


----------



## Coomdaddy (Aug 31, 2013)

+3 on the Kenai. Makes me feel better about my Sitka addiction.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> I just got the Kenai to put under my Fanatic jacket. Fits perfect!


I wore exactly this during last year's wort winter storm and got really hot!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## r2kauffman (Mar 23, 2014)

The new pattern coming out for next year is called the sub alpine. It will be a new pattern available to the big game line, similar to how they added the timber to the waterfowl line this year. It will supposedly be available June 1st.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

the Kenai, is my favorite hunting coat, it is so versatile it is not even funny. it can be worn alone, under other items, has pit zipps, it is by far the best puffy jacket cause it is whisper quiet, no sound what so ever. i have one in camo and another solid that i wear almost every day to work when it gets cold.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

V-TRAIN said:


> the Kenai, is my favorite hunting coat, it is so versatile it is not even funny. it can be worn alone, under other items, has pit zipps, it is by far the best puffy jacket cause it is whisper quiet, no sound what so ever. i have one in camo and another solid that i wear almost every day to work when it gets cold.


I compared the Kenai to my Kelvin and the Kelvin is getting sold. Kenai is so lightweight, quiet, and comfortable.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Hows the Kenai compare to the Kelvin Lite?


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

cornfedkiller said:


> Hows the Kenai compare to the Kelvin Lite?


To me the Kenai is much more comfortable to wear as it is stretchy. I dislike how the Kelvin lite has the breathable non insulated side panels. Kelvin is louder too. Pit zips in the Kenai are awesome too


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll come out and admit I am a full blown addict for 3 years now.

Nearly have every EVII piece and now about 1/4 way into a full lineup of the OC pattern. I'm a sick sick man.


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

I just got my first set recently and finally get to test it out in some freezing temps this week. Ive been a cheap-o (old wool sweaters and layering) guy...itll be nice to have some quality cold weather gear.

I cant speak to how warm the Sitka will be yet, but thy items I have are extremely comfortable.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Coyote B said:


> I just got my first set recently and finally get to test it out in some freezing temps this week. Ive been a cheap-o (old wool sweaters and layering) guy...itll be nice to have some quality cold weather gear.
> 
> I cant speak to how warm the Sitka will be yet, but thy items I have are extremely comfortable.


what set did you get?


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> what set did you get?


It is kind of a Frankenstein-set...I got:

Celsius jacket - I read its made as a mid layer, but many wear it as an outer layer. Its extremely comfortable.
Mid-weight mock - really cool shirt that I can wear underneath the jacket, or by itself in the 50-60 and it has a chest pocket for my range finder (very important to me), again its extremely soft and comfortable.
Equinox pants - I know they are for cooler weather, but with some items underneath I will be fine. They feel like pajama pants in comfort.
Neck Gaiter and Stratus Beanie - I like how the neck gaiter doesnt pull my neck hairs out.

The coldest I hunt in is in the upper teens, only had 1 year that it was ~0 degrees. I got all of this stuff as an early Xmas gift from my in-laws (Im super lucky to have great in-laws), so I didnt ask for the really high dollar items.

This week for the cold mornings Im planning on:
Merino wool base, mid weight mock, Celsius jacket on top. Merino leggings, fleece pants and equinox pants for bottom.
My hands and feet are the only things that get cold, but I have toe and hand warmers with merino socks so I should be ok.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

To the guys that own the Fanatic and incinerator jackets. Am I the only one who thinks the Fanatic is way bulkier than the incinerator? I have a Fanatic jacket and I tried the incinerator on at cabelas the other night and it seemed a lot less bulky that my Fanatic. And I think it's quieter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> To the guys that own the Fanatic and incinerator jackets. Am I the only one who thinks the Fanatic is way bulkier than the incinerator? I have a Fanatic jacket and I tried the incinerator on at cabelas the other night and it seemed a lot less bulky that my Fanatic. And I think it's quieter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm not sure about incinerator but then i put on my fanatic bibs & jacket i add about 10# to my body weight!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Coyote B said:


> It is kind of a Frankenstein-set...I got:
> 
> Celsius jacket - I read its made as a mid layer, but many wear it as an outer layer. Its extremely comfortable.
> Mid-weight mock - really cool shirt that I can wear underneath the jacket, or by itself in the 50-60 and it has a chest pocket for my range finder (very important to me), again its extremely soft and comfortable.
> ...


the equinox pant are for early season hunting NOT cold weather.



> Equinox Pant
> The Equinox Pant is built for the early season Whitetail hunter who needs breathable comfort


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure you could fit a base layer and fleece pants under the Equinox pants.


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> the equinox pant are for early season hunting NOT cold weather.


Agreed, but I wore $12 dollar Game Winner pants with long johns and sweat pants under them and I was fine on the coldest day Ive ever hunted, so I think Ill be fine with the Equinox. We shall see.


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

MNarrow said:


> I'm not sure you could fit a base layer and fleece pants under the Equinox pants.


I tried them on with 2 layers and they were fine to me. Guess it just depends on what size you get.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Coyote B said:


> Agreed, but I wore $12 dollar Game Winner pants with long johns and sweat pants under them and I was fine on the coldest day Ive ever hunted, so I think Ill be fine with the Equinox. We shall see.


oohh i see now. i thought that you thought that the Equinox Pant wear made for cold weather hunting. (my bad)


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

primal-bow said:


> i'm not sure about incinerator but then i put on my fanatic bibs & jacket i add about 10# to my body weight!


That's part of what I was getting at too. The incinerator felt lighter than my Fanatic too. Lighter, less bulk, and quieter. Did I miss something somewhere? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> oohh i see now. i thought that you thought that the Equinox Pant wear made for cold weather hunting. (my bad)


Ah, I gotcha...seeing as most of my hunting is 60-85 degrees (gotta love archery hunting in south Texas), I went with the Equinox pants. 2 times a year I go to the panhandle in hunts that range around 15-30 degrees for the lows, so like stated... Ill just layer underneath as needed.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> That's part of what I was getting at too. The incinerator felt lighter than my Fanatic too. Lighter, less bulk, and quieter. Did I miss something somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i never saw the incinerator bibs or jacket yet.


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

Made fun of my buddy for spending that much on Sitka last year but now own both fanatic sets, fanatic hoody, stratus vest, core heavyweight and light weight base layers, 5 different hats, 3 sets of gloves, 2 balaclavas, tool bucket, and the launchpad..oh and a few ball caps, hoodies, bino harness and belt.....thanks to Leo Adventures I don't feel so guilty! Waiting till they do the free shipping and plan on getting another whitetail set and some waterfowl sets! Ok I'm addicted but it's so hard when is on sale!


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I went crazy myself this year, have 3 bins of Sitka gear so far and now I don't even look at the 4 bins of Realtree stuff I bought last year, my first year of bow hunting. Most of it is brand new, too. I found out most of it was too bulky up top for archery hunting.

Now I gotta figure out how to sell it do I can get a heavier top cover than my Fanatic Lite jacket and a vest combo. I'm not sure yet which Sitka jacket I'll get.

So yes, I got the fever, too. To go with my Tool Bucket pack. :wink:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

ExtremeJunky said:


> Made fun of my buddy for spending that much on Sitka last year but now own both fanatic sets, fanatic hoody, stratus vest, core heavyweight and light weight base layers, 5 different hats, 3 sets of gloves, 2 balaclavas, tool bucket, and the launchpad..oh and a few ball caps, hoodies, bino harness and belt.....thanks to Leo Adventures I don't feel so guilty! Waiting till they do the free shipping and plan on getting another whitetail set and some waterfowl sets! Ok I'm addicted but it's so hard when is on sale!


It would be very hard not to own every whitetail piece if getting 40% off year-round!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I currently have the fanatic jacket and stratus pants. How are thr fanatic lite bibs? Are they warmer than the stratus pants? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rev44 said:


> I currently have the fanatic jacket and stratus pants. How are thr fanatic lite bibs? Are they warmer than the stratus pants?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If there's any wind then no


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have seen the EV2 pattern on boots. Anybody know where to find these?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I have seen the EV2 pattern on boots. Anybody know where to find these?


LaCrosse is releasing AlphaBurly's next year in EV2


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

MNarrow said:


> LaCrosse is releasing AlphaBurly's next year in EV2


Ooooh mannn! I love my LaCrosses just need a heavier pair. Bad bad news


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't own any Sitka (yet!). Hunt mostly in south where cold mornings usually in the 30s but can still feel pretty cold ... possibly elk and November Midwest trip. Stratus series be a good place to start? Espec wanted good all around bowhunting jacket that would work mostly for this type of weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Got these the other day.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> Got these the other day.


I just received the same ones but not sure I am going to keep them. I assumed when I ordered them that the cut off fingers were only on the right hand. I don't like the fact that my left hand is not a solid glove and have no need for a cut off trigger and thumb on my left hand. I feel it's a negative. I am going to have to go back on the sight and see what else they have for gloves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

dhom said:


> I just received the same ones but not sure I am going to keep them. I assumed when I ordered them that the cut off fingers were only on the right hand. I don't like the fact that my left hand is not a solid glove and have no need for a cut off trigger and thumb on my left hand. I feel it's a negative. I am going to have to go back on the sight and see what else they have for gloves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The left handed Sitka addicts of this thread laugh at your arrogance! [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Toadmeister said:


> The left handed Sitka addicts of this thread laugh at your arrogance! [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I knew that would happen. [emoji1] Lets face it..you have no use for a right handed glove with missing trigger and thumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

dhom said:


> I knew that would happen. [emoji1] Lets face it..you have no use for a right handed glove with missing trigger and thumb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true , should make them where you could buy them either way .


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

pope125 said:


> So true , should make them where you could buy them either way .





dhom said:


> I knew that would happen. [emoji1] Lets face it..you have no use for a right handed glove with missing trigger and thumb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Toadmeister said:


> The left handed Sitka addicts of this thread laugh at your arrogance! [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing, lefties living in a right handed world. I actually called Sitka about a month ago and asked them if there were any plans to make the Fanatic Series Jacket and Vest in lefty models. From the pause and response I got I honestly think it was the first time they realized that the pocket layout doesn't work for lefties. I wouldn't count on that happening but the guy was super nice and said he would bring it up. They are always so helpful when I have questions. Honestly they have some of the best customer service I have experienced in any business.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

dhom said:


> I just received the same ones but not sure I am going to keep them. I assumed when I ordered them that the cut off fingers were only on the right hand. I don't like the fact that my left hand is not a solid glove and have no need for a cut off trigger and thumb on my left hand. I feel it's a negative. I am going to have to go back on the sight and see what else they have for gloves. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is where the mitts on the fanatic hoody come in really handy. I wear the mitts overtop the fanatic gloves. The left hand you can just leave the mitt on, when a shot opportunity comes its easy to slide the right hand one off.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

dhom said:


> I just received the same ones but not sure I am going to keep them. I assumed when I ordered them that the cut off fingers were only on the right hand. I don't like the fact that my left hand is not a solid glove and have no need for a cut off trigger and thumb on my left hand. I feel it's a negative. I am going to have to go back on the sight and see what else they have for gloves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They probably have both for cell phone use lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

pope125 said:


> So true , should make them where you could buy them either way .


Both hands are the same way.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> They probably have both for cell phone use lol


100%. I cut the thumb and index finger off my traverse gloves on my right hand. It's annoying as heck when I check my phone with my left hand and have to switch to my right lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I'm gonna sell my stratus vest in medium with the new ev2. I think I have worn it hunting twice. If anybody is interested let me know.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

22jdub said:


> This is where the mitts on the fanatic hoody come in really handy. I wear the mitts overtop the fanatic gloves. The left hand you can just leave the mitt on, when a shot opportunity comes its easy to slide the right hand one off.


Yupp! Love that hoodie


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

I just bought my first set. My greatest concern is that I will have buyers remorse when I get it. Hopefully it will live up to the hype and I won't have any buyers remorse, we shall see! Regardless, I'm excited to get this stuff in my hands. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

juden said:


> I just bought my first set. My greatest concern is that I will have buyers remorse when I get it. Hopefully it will live up to the hype and I won't have any buyers remorse, we shall see! Regardless, I'm excited to get this stuff in my hands.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What all did you get?


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> What all did you get?


I got the old style fanatic bibs and coat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

You won't regret it. Just don't walk in with them on or you'll die of heat stroke lol


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> You won't regret it. Just don't walk in with them on or you'll die of heat stroke lol


Lol... That's good news, I'm tired of having cold sits in my UA bibs and jacket. I will never own any more UA hunting clothing as long as I live!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

juden said:


> Lol... That's good news, I'm tired of having cold sits in my UA bibs and jacket. I will never own any more UA hunting clothing as long as I live!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


welcome to the club.

sitka rocks!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I told my wife she was off the hook for Xmas when I bought my fanatic set....but we got a package from Kuiu yesterday. Maybe Santa didn't get the memo (Cully rubs hands together and twists mustache).

Looking for quality Merino now. Was looking at Minus 33 and First Lite. Will see if any post season deals arise. Thinkin mid weight will be all I'll need with Fanatic and Kuiu Kenai.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Just picked up a new with tags EV II Stratus jacket for $240 off eBay. These are $399 retail.

There is a large one there for $250 right now from the same shop.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

jmclfrsh said:


> Just picked up a new with tags EV II Stratus jacket for $240 off eBay. These are $399 retail.
> 
> There is a large one there for $250 right now from the same shop.


Stratus retail for $329, which I'm sure that is what you meant to type.


----------



## montavonm (Nov 20, 2015)

Is anybody on here tall that has experience with sitka stuff? I am interested in getting the fanatic jacket sometime soon... I didn't see and LT or XLT size options on the site.

I'm 6'5 and about 205lbs, tall and lanky-ish.

I really don't want another coat that barely covers my waist with sleeves that are 3" too short on my arms.

Thanks for opinions!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

montavonm said:


> Is anybody on here tall that has experience with sitka stuff? I am interested in getting the fanatic jacket sometime soon... I didn't see and LT or XLT size options on the site.
> 
> I'm 6'5 and about 205lbs, tall and lanky-ish.
> 
> ...


I'm maaaaybe 5'6". That's tall right? That's what I keep telling myself at least lol


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

montavonm said:


> Is anybody on here tall that has experience with sitka stuff? I am interested in getting the fanatic jacket sometime soon... I didn't see and LT or XLT size options on the site.
> 
> I'm 6'5 and about 205lbs, tall and lanky-ish.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the newer fanatic is any different, but I have a fanatic jacket from a few years back and I'm only 5'8 and I find the jacket to be none too long, thats for sure. I wish it was a little longer, especially in the back since I find myself pulling it down to keep my waist covered when sitting on the stand. 

For comparison, my fanatic hoody, which has an extended "tail" on it hangs about 6" lower than my jacket. 

My buddy is 6'3 and his stratus jacket fits him perfectly, but its a 2XL. He was surprised that the sleeves and length were long enough, as most jackets aren't, but again its a 2XL. 

If you are 6'5 and try to wear a large, I have a feeling the bottom of the jacket is going to be at your belly button.


----------



## dan46n2 (Aug 19, 2015)

I spent a crap-ton on Kuiu stuff this year, getting mostly base layers and their guide pants and jacket, gloves, as well as the teton softshell and insulated jackets. Stuff is great for early and mid-season hunts whether sitting or stalking here in the northeast. With the weather below freezing now, the Kuiu guide jacket I got (size Large like all of the other stuff I ordered) is just not bulky enough in the arms and chest for me to really layer underneath. I had thought about selling the jacket and getting one size larger as well as a kenai or turbodown jacket but then I started checking out the Sitka gear I keep reading about.... And now I guess I know what gear I'm going to start picking up in the off-season.... 

Just another gear-addict


----------



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

Just bought the fanatic jacket/bibs, hoody, hat, and gloves, aswell as the equinox pants. Just couldn't pass up 25% off at diggs outdoors! The code may still work.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

dan46n2 said:


> I spent a crap-ton on Kuiu stuff this year, getting mostly base layers and their guide pants and jacket, gloves, as well as the teton softshell and insulated jackets. Stuff is great for early and mid-season hunts whether sitting or stalking here in the northeast. With the weather below freezing now, the Kuiu guide jacket I got (size Large like all of the other stuff I ordered) is just not bulky enough in the arms and chest for me to really layer underneath. I had thought about selling the jacket and getting one size larger as well as a kenai or turbodown jacket but then I started checking out the Sitka gear I keep reading about.... And now I guess I know what gear I'm going to start picking up in the off-season....
> 
> Just another gear-addict


Never had any Kuiu, and would not be opposed to owning some either. From every thing I read and research it seems Sitka has the treestand hunter pegged, especially for when the temps drop.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Just bought another fanatic jacket and an incinerator jacket....couldnt wait


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

South Man said:


> Just bought another fanatic jacket and an incinerator jacket....couldnt wait


Does your Fanatic feel bulkier than the incinerator? I've got a Fanatic and I love it. But I tried on an incinerator, and in my mind, the incinerator is a lot less bulky than the Fanatic. They didn't have a Fanatic jacket in my size so I couldn't try them on side by side. 

Edit: and I also thought the incinerator was quieter than my Fanatic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I spoke to Diggsoutdoors.com yesterday. They will run one more 25% off sale before Christmas. It will only last 2 days so you might want to sign up for their letter to get an email when the sale begins. 

I bought a new Fanatic jacket, bibs, hat - at 25% off Sitka becomes a lot more palatable.


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

I got hooked on Sitka gear at the beginning of bow season. After the credit card bill came, my wife told me to stop buying anymore Sitka clothes or she was leaving. There are times I miss her.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Does your Fanatic feel bulkier than the incinerator? I've got a Fanatic and I love it. But I tried on an incinerator, and in my mind, the incinerator is a lot less bulky than the Fanatic. They didn't have a Fanatic jacket in my size so I couldn't try them on side by side.
> 
> Edit: and I also thought the incinerator was quieter than my Fanatic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incinerator to me is a lot less bulky. They are both warm and you really couldn't go wrong with either one. I like the poch on the Fanatic and the fact that it is less noisy when pulling away from a tree. Some have said they can't hear a noise but mine was loud vs. the fanatic on cold windless mornings.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Zippity said:


> I got hooked on Sitka gear at the beginning of bow season. After the credit card bill came, my wife told me to stop buying anymore Sitka clothes or she was leaving. There are times I miss her.


good one!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my God the fanatic stuff is nice. Just got back from a cold weather ML hunt. Minimal layering underneath. 25 degrees. I was nice n toasty. I need a neck gaitor to make up for no hood. The front hand muff is killer because I hate wearing a glove on my release hand. The bibs are so warm and comfortable. I'm 6'1" and got the tall, they're perfect.

.I'm definitely in trouble. What do you guys wear early season? Fanatic Lite? Never mind. Don't answer that.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Equinox pants, Core long sleeve, Fanatic Hoodie, Fanatic Lite set, Stratus vest...you have to have it all.:darkbeer:


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a Stratus jacket & pants (L) if I can help any of you addicts. Please PM me with what you got.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Cully said:


> .I'm definitely in trouble. What do you guys wear early season? Fanatic Lite? Never mind. Don't answer that.


Ascent pants, Mountain pants, jetstream vest, jetstream jacket, fanatic hoody..

I REALLY want the cloudburst set at some point, but its really expensive for rain gear!


----------



## Chevyguy90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't go wrong with sitka. Very nice gear if you are willing to pay for quality.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Zippity said:


> After the credit card bill came, my wife told me to stop buying anymore Sitka clothes or she was leaving. There are times I miss her.


But not on the way to your stand area, I'll bet. :wink:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive told myself I have to stop, I need a newer bass boat. If I listed all the kuiu, sitka and firstlite on here I have bought it would be stupid prices. Of course, most of it was obtained over time and or I sold other gear to buy it.


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

Most of my hunting is in 40-50 so I got the Celsius jacket, mid-weight top, and Equinox pants. As opposed to getting the warmer line of clothes.

This past weekend was my one "cold" (teens with stiff wind) trip of the year and I was able to wear merino wool top, the mid-weight Sitka top, and Celcius Jacket & merino bottom, fleece sweat pants and Equinox pants. I stayed very warm and didnt feel too bulky at all. Im glad I have the ability to shed layers for my warmer hunts and remain comfortable. Great clothes for sure!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Incinerator hat Incinerator hand muff and Stratus Gloves....to me are not accessories but necessities on days like today...got into a crazy bidding war on Ebay for that hat, as my collection is the older forest 
pattern, availability drove pice up..didn`t stop my addiction ,I will never admit to what I paid for that hat but I do wear it proud...lol I just enjoy bow hunting more with Sitka and if I am not bow hunting 
I am thinking about bow hunting


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> I just enjoy bow hunting more with Sitka and if I am not bow hunting
> I am thinking about bow hunting


My wife says I have issues with bowhunting....like I need therapy....she's correct, I have an appointment in the morning. All be it in a tree in the timber!


----------



## awentzel9396 (Mar 25, 2013)

My name is Addam and I am as addicted as one can get. If its in the Sitka Whitetail lineup, I'm addicted to it and need to have it. Not only am I addicted but I passed my addiction to my 14yr old nephew. I NEED HELP!!
View attachment 5211625

View attachment 5211641


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

My state job doesn't allow me to buy Sitka :'(


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> My state job doesn't allow me to buy Sitka :'(


Check out leoadventures


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> My state job doesn't allow me to buy Sitka :'(


Sign up with leoadventures and you get 40% off if you are a state or fed employee!


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

Got my fanatic set in today. My first impression is that it is well made and going to be very warm, maybe too warm for Missouri. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

I have the Fanatic jacket and bib. Fanatic hoodie, etc. Do I add fanatic lite or stratus? Jacket and bib or pants?


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

montavonm said:


> Is anybody on here tall that has experience with sitka stuff? I am interested in getting the fanatic jacket sometime soon... I didn't see and LT or XLT size options on the site.
> 
> I'm 6'5 and about 205lbs, tall and lanky-ish.
> 
> ...


I am pretty much the exact same size as you. 6'5'' and hover around 195-200. XLT pants work great. They are a little loose in the waist but with layers under them they fit perfectly. I have the jetstream jacket in xxl. The xl was too short in the sleeves. The xxl is kind of baggy in the stomach but it's long enough and so are the sleeves. Every other jacket, vest, and shirt I have is xl. The whitetail line is meant to be short for sitting in a tree stand, so yeah they are a little higher on the waist than I would like but nothing too bad. It is still by far the best gear I have ever owned. If you have any questions on sizing message me.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just tried on Sitka clothing for the first time today. Ended with me buying bibs and a jacket and returning to archery talk. Help lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steed said:


> I have the Fanatic jacket and bib. Fanatic hoodie, etc. Do I add fanatic lite or stratus? Jacket and bib or pants?


Where are you hunting?


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I would like to know if any of you SGAA have any info on new EV II products for 2017?


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Sign up with leoadventures and you get 40% off if you are a state or fed employee!


Wow. Didn't know that. I'd love to have some. A friend sold his AR 15 and bought a complete set. I've never felt more quality clothing in my life...**** felt like it was bulletproof it was so nice.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Is the Fanatic any more burr resistant than the Stratus? I have the Stratus pants and coat and EVERYTHING sticks to it. Really annoying.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

seiowabow said:


> Is the Fanatic any more burr resistant than the Stratus? I have the Stratus pants and coat and EVERYTHING sticks to it. Really annoying.


From what I've heard it's less burr resistant. I only have the fanatic. I never wear it while walking though and haven't had any problems


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

hokiehunter373 said:


> From what I've heard it's less burr resistant. I only have the fanatic. I never wear it while walking though and haven't had any problems


Disregard that. I've got the stratus pants. I get more burrs on them cause I don't mind walking with them on. The fanatic would be more likely to pick them up if treated the same though


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

My name is Scott and I'm a Sitka holic!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

What would be a good pant for hiking, scouting, and crawling through thickets etc. don't think I want anything with windstopper, just something comparable to jeans.

Was thinking stratus or mountain? Don't want anything too heavy, or too light.

Thanks!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Captain Cully said:


> What would be a good pant for hiking, scouting, and crawling through thickets etc. don't think I want anything with windstopper, just something comparable to jeans.
> 
> Was thinking stratus or mountain? Don't want anything too heavy, or too light.
> 
> Thanks!


I was going to say Ascent pant but if you don't want it too light......Mountain probably.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Captain Cully said:


> What would be a good pant for hiking, scouting, and crawling through thickets etc. don't think I want anything with windstopper, just something comparable to jeans.
> 
> Was thinking stratus or mountain? Don't want anything too heavy, or too light.
> 
> Thanks!


I wear the Ascent down to around 40 if I'm moving and the Mountains below that temp and add a base layer accordingly. FYI they don't do well in the briars.

The mountains are the most comparable to jeans in my opinion and are made to walk in. I wouldn't want to be wearing them if it's warm out.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Cully said:


> What would be a good pant for hiking, scouting, and crawling through thickets etc. don't think I want anything with windstopper, just something comparable to jeans.
> 
> Was thinking stratus or mountain? Don't want anything too heavy, or too light.
> 
> Thanks!


I love my mountain pants, wear them all the time. I would compare them to jeans. 

I can't really say they are made for crawling through thickets, but they are very comfortable for hiking, scouting, shed hunting, etc.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Negative vote on Stratus? Too heavy? It's hard to get a sense online.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Captain Cully said:


> Negative vote on Stratus? Too heavy? It's hard to get a sense online.


I don't own the Status, but as soon as I see hike and scout that rules out anything insulated. For a perspective I wear my mountain pants for winter hiking in the PA mountains. I never wear any more than a med. weight base layer underneath. I wore the mountains all last week in the PA mountains hiking and still hunting, and never would I want more. Our weather isn't much different than yours.

I've thought about the Status for stand hunting.

I also wear the Ascents for Sep. elk in CO and sometimes I wish I had something lighter.

I think the Stratus would be a serious no, no for anything active.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I read ya. Thanks. There are videos on Sitka website but again it's tough to tell. I really want a burr resistant breathable pant. Sounds like mountain. I have a Cabelas Alaskan Guide gear windstopper jacket that I wear over my Kenai and it's AWESOME going through briars, burrs, thickets etc...

Looking for that type of thing sounds like Mountain are the way to go.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Captain Cully said:


> I read ya. Thanks. There are videos on Sitka website but again it's tough to tell. I really want a burr resistant breathable pant. Sounds like mountain. I have a Cabelas Alaskan Guide gear windstopper jacket that I wear over my Kenai and it's AWESOME going through briars, burrs, thickets etc...
> 
> Looking for that type of thing sounds like Mountain are the way to go.


You def don't want the stratus for what you described


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

If you are looking to stay with the EVII pattern, the Equinox pant is almost identical to the Mountain pant.


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Where are you hunting?


New York, Pennsylvania and Illinois.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steed said:


> New York, Pennsylvania and Illinois.


I'm in MD. I've got stratus pants and fanatic lite jacket plus the fanatic jacket and hoodie like you mentioned. I wore my fanatic lite up until I needed the fanatic. I wouldn't mind adding the stratus vest to it this year so I have even more versatility. Or maybe even the Celsius shacket 

Seems like most people recommend the stratus set though. But to me it seemed like there'd be too much overlap between that and the fanatic. And I knew I could wear the fanatic lite earlier in the year when the stratus prob would be too warm. 

Hope I helped


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Disregard that. I've got the stratus pants. I get more burrs on them cause I don't mind walking with them on. The fanatic would be more likely to pick them up if treated the same though


Thanks for the info. I'll probably just go with a Fanatic jacket then.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

seiowabow said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll probably just go with a Fanatic jacket then.


You're welcome! You won't regret it


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm in MD. I've got stratus pants and fanatic lite jacket plus the fanatic jacket and hoodie like you mentioned. I wore my fanatic lite up until I needed the fanatic. I wouldn't mind adding the stratus vest to it this year so I have even more versatility. Or maybe even the Celsius shacket
> 
> Seems like most people recommend the stratus set though. But to me it seemed like there'd be too much overlap between that and the fanatic. And I knew I could wear the fanatic lite earlier in the year when the stratus prob would be too warm.
> 
> Hope I helped


Thanks! So fanatic lite jacket it is. Now do I buy another pair of equinox pants or fanatic lite bibs? I'm addicted!


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the fanatic lite bibs. Depending on layers they can cover a wide range of temps. I hunted this morning and it was 13 in them. That was a little cold for them but I'd say 20-50 degrees is good if there isn't much wind.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a few sitka items(Jetstream, kelvin, traverse, Mountain pants, timberline pants and I believe the 90 % pant) that I used for a mule deer hunt in Wyoming in October of 2013. I am going back there again, in October. Can anyone tell me if the celcius line will be ok for the spot and stalk. thanks


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steed said:


> Thanks! So fanatic lite jacket it is. Now do I buy another pair of equinox pants or fanatic lite bibs? I'm addicted!


No problem! What pants do you have again? All I've got are the equinox and stratus pants and with the right layering that gets me through the whole season


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

I have equinox and fanatic bibs. I was thinking of getting another pair of equinox or fanatic lite. Still deciding.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steed said:


> I have equinox and fanatic bibs. I was thinking of getting another pair of equinox or fanatic lite. Still deciding.


Yeah I can't help there. I'd imagine the fanatic lite would fill the gap nicely as long as it's not too windy


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of my fanatic lite bibs (and jacket for that matter) I have wore the fanatic lite bibs every hunt but one this year with the right layers I stole my dads fanatic set for the one hunt and I will have a set next year but I recommend the fanatic lite bibs for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> I'm a big fan of my fanatic lite bibs (and jacket for that matter) I have wore the fanatic lite bibs every hunt but one this year with the right layers I stole my dads fanatic set for the one hunt and I will have a set next year but I recommend the fanatic lite bibs for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you layer with for wind?


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought a Sitka incinerator jacket and bibs last fall and hid it from my wife. I don't feel bad about it either.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

My local store has 40% off their Sitka stock, and between it and eBay I've gone a little crazy lately.

In the last week I've added, in EV II, a Stratus jacket, Stratus pants, Fanatic Lite bibs, two pairs of merino Core lowers (two sizes so I can layer them, too) and a Jetstream jacket in Openfade Country to go with my "gateway drug" piece, a Jetstream vest in OC I bought at full price last year.

So this year so far I've added an Equinox set, a Stratus set, a Fanatic Lite set, a pair of Fanatic bibs, a ToolBucket pack, and numerous gaiters, hats, beanies and gloves in EVII along with a Jetstream OC jacket to go with the sole Jetstream OC vest I started the year with.

Now I'm on the lookout for a good deal on a Fanatic jacket in EVII, but at least I can be patient on that one. 

Lordy, I need help. 

But hey - it was on sale, so I'm saving money, right? I'da been dumb not to get it.:faint:


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

hokiehunter373 said:


> What do you layer with for wind?


I bought a cheap set of snow pants from sierra trading post wind and water proof like 20 bucks was worried about the noise but being under the bibs I don't notice it up top I use a fanatic vest I don't bother with this stuff until it gets down under 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

jmclfrsh said:


> My local store has 40% off their Sitka stock, and between it and eBay I've gone a little crazy lately.
> 
> In the last week I've added, in EV II, a Stratus jacket, Stratus pants, Fanatic Lite bibs, two pairs of merino Core lowers (two sizes so I can layer them, too) and a Jetstream jacket in Openfade Country to go with my "gateway drug" piece, a Jetstream vest in OC I bought at full price last year.
> 
> ...


How do you like the tool bucket my packs about shot and I like the looks of that 1 is it easy to strap a bow too as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

For the junkies today: https://www.camofire.com


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Enabling: http://www.mountain-archery.com/new2016sitkagear-2.aspx


----------



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got my first sitka gear, I gotta say it looks and feels great. Its very thought out and well made. I got the fantatic jacket, bibs, hoody, hat, gaiter, and gloves, aswell as the equinox pants. Glad I got it when diggs had there 25% off.


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

Asells said:


> Just got my first sitka gear, I gotta say it looks and feels great. Its very thought out and well made. I got the fantatic jacket, bibs, hoody, hat, gaiter, and gloves, aswell as the equinox pants. Glad I got it when diggs had there 25% off.


You will be very happy!


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Asells said:


> Just got my first sitka gear, I gotta say it looks and feels great. Its very thought out and well made. I got the fantatic jacket, bibs, hoody, hat, gaiter, and gloves, aswell as the equinox pants. Glad I got it when diggs had there 25% off.


You will like trust me. If a person is patience you will never need to pay full price.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was at cabelas today,they had a fanatic jacket in bargain cave for $195. I thought about grabbing it as my first Sitka item but opted against it.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

scrub1 said:


> I was at cabelas today,they had a fanatic jacket in bargain cave for $195. I thought about grabbing it as my first Sitka item but opted against it.


Is it a 2XL EVII? If so, I'll pay you a finders fee for getting it and shipping it to me.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

scrub1 said:


> I was at cabelas today,they had a fanatic jacket in bargain cave for $195. I thought about grabbing it as my first Sitka item but opted against it.


That's a steal. I always forget to check the bargain cave but not after seeing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyone got any good recommendations for Sitka gear in central Ky? And also does anyone wear Sitka turkey hunting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Soon will be time to add the new ascent series. Will be great for August deer hunting when it's 30+ out on the prairie


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> Anyone got any good recommendations for Sitka gear in central Ky? And also does anyone wear Sitka turkey hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> Anyone got any good recommendations for Sitka gear in central Ky? And also does anyone wear Sitka turkey hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet. The original forest is an awesome patter for the spring. But they'll all work, just sit still and have good back cover. As far as suggestions for Kentucky, it depends when and what you're going to be hunting. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

For all you guys that have the gear, how is the sizing? I looked at their sizing chart and I am on the border of an XL for tops. I have some XL tops, I have wide shoulders and back. I am on the border of xl on their sizes but will it be really baggy around the mid-section? I have some cabelas wooltimate that are in xl and they are too big in the mid-section but good in the shoulders and back. My arctic shield parka is an xl and it fits well in the mid-section but is tight around my shoulder and arms, so much so that I almost sent it back for a 2xl.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Thought this was fitting. 100% me at this point LOL


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

fxdwgkd said:


> For all you guys that have the gear, how is the sizing? I looked at their sizing chart and I am on the border of an XL for tops. I have some XL tops, I have wide shoulders and back. I am on the border of xl on their sizes but will it be really baggy around the mid-section? I have some cabelas wooltimate that are in xl and they are too big in the mid-section but good in the shoulders and back. My arctic shield parka is an xl and it fits well in the mid-section but is tight around my shoulder and arms, so much so that I almost sent it back for a 2xl.


I'm 6'3 220 and need to wear 2x in Fanatic and Kelvin for shoulders, but XL in Stratus and Celcius. In Cabela's I'm usually an XL.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

fxdwgkd said:


> For all you guys that have the gear, how is the sizing? I looked at their sizing chart and I am on the border of an XL for tops. I have some XL tops, I have wide shoulders and back. I am on the border of xl on their sizes but will it be really baggy around the mid-section? I have some cabelas wooltimate that are in xl and they are too big in the mid-section but good in the shoulders and back. My arctic shield parka is an xl and it fits well in the mid-section but is tight around my shoulder and arms, so much so that I almost sent it back for a 2xl.


have you tried out an xl tall size? this mite not be so baggy for you.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> You bet. The original forest is an awesome patter for the spring. But they'll all work, just sit still and have good back cover. As far as suggestions for Kentucky, it depends when and what you're going to be hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Nice birds man. I was wondering how the elevation 2 would work here in the spring for turkey season but then Sitka has to go and drop the sub alpine so I think I might pick up some of that for turkey and early bow season lol I know most of it is about your movement but it gets really green here in spring and idk if I would stick out bad with the Ev2 or what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

My first Sitka purchases! Got a fanatic beanie in elev II, and have a neck gaitor on order! I'm sure will be a growing "problem"!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Nice birds man. I was wondering how the elevation 2 would work here in the spring for turkey season but then Sitka has to go and drop the sub alpine so I think I might pick up some of that for turkey and early bow season lol I know most of it is about your movement but it gets really green here in spring and idk if I would stick out bad with the Ev2 or what.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Thanks. And I really don't think it matters at all. All that matters is you wear something that breaks you up. Sub alpine seems to be about the perfect mix of everything. But, I've killed just as many ducks wearing optifade open country and elevate as brown waders and a mostly brown wading jacket . The patterns are really more flavor of the month than anything else IMO. Pick the ones you like, and sit still lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

How is the fit on the core lightweight hoodie compared to the core long sleeve? I'm assuming they are the same, I need to pick up the hoodie. My xl long sleeve is tight and I want the hoodie to fit a little loose.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the Celsius jacket warmer than the fanatic lite jacket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Is the Celsius jacket warmer than the fanatic lite jacket?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It has a lot more insulation.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

clint6760 said:


> Yes. It has a lot more insulation.


That's what I thought. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm 6' 195 and wear XL shirts and jackets.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Is the Celsius jacket warmer than the fanatic lite jacket?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. No doubt about it. I've worn my Celsius as my outer down near zero. Very warm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Thought this was fitting. 100% me at this point LOL
> View attachment 5351545


Have this inner dialog for a week now.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Oh yeah. No doubt about it. I've worn my Celsius as my outer down near zero. Very warm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the case, then it may be too warm to get much use out of in Mississippi. I may need to got the Fanatic Lite route. Was hoping to save a little and go with the Celsius. Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Curtdawg88 said:


> If that's the case, then it may be too warm to get much use out of in Mississippi. I may need to got the Fanatic Lite route. Was hoping to save a little and go with the Celsius. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could do the shacket


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone preordered the new subalpine yet?


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

SeriouslyLethal said:


> You could do the shacket


True, but I don't want to be without and feel I need one of the two or maybe the stratus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know there are a lot of 20% off sales out there right now. Anybody know of any places with more than 20% off? Looking to purchase some equinox pants. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

Black ovis has 20-30% off today


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Just ordered from Midwayusa at 20% off. Fanatic jacket and incinerator bibs!! Oh lord, what have I done??


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Just ordered from Midwayusa at 20% off. Fanatic jacket and incinerator bibs!! Oh lord, what have I done??


You done did it now!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone know when those lacrosse ev2 boots will be for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


Great? I'm sure the fanatic jacket is one of them! I'm in for this 2.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


Equinox pants, Fanatic Hoodie, Fanatic Vest, Stratus Pants, Celsius Jacket.

That could get you through a full season with proper Sitka layers.

In true addict style, I can't really just have 5 items, or even a true top 5. But if I was limited to only 5, that would be it.

Essentials top 5 would be: fanatic glove, stratus beanie, tool bucket, neck gaiter, ball cap


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Hard to pick 5, I'd say:
- Fanatic Hoodie
- Stratus jacket
- Stratus pants
- Fanatic Jacket

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


The fanatic bibs and jacket without question. This season wasn't terribly cold here in NY but we had some upper teen mornings and nights only on the upper 20s and the fanatic kept me warm as toast. I barely needed gloves that's how warm my core was. Then we had some huge shifts in weather. Opening day of gun season it was in the mid 50s second day below freezing and 8 inches of snow. My stratus and fanatic sets were very versatile this season 
11/19







11/20


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


Stratus Pant
Stratus Jacket
Fanatic Hoody
Fanatic Vest
Equinox Pant

That would almost get you from Oct 1 in IL to mid-November so long as temps stay above 30.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Rogers has 20% off Sitka gear with free shipping thru March 15


----------



## juden (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sitka Addicts what is your "must have" top 5 Sitka items for bow hunting the Midwest? Thanks!


I use fanatic jacket and bibs for late season and ascent jacket, pants with a core lightweight hoodie for early season. I'm in Missouri. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalopez75 (Jan 9, 2017)

How can you guys afford the gear?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


Down size unused gear, work side jobs, buy used on AT, combine birthday and holiday gift money.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


Buy when it's on sale and in the classified. Look into leoadventures if you're any local state or federal employee (40% discount). Get rid of the hunting clothing you won't wear anymore once you get the new gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


How much is your vehicle payment?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

mhill said:


> Down size unused gear, work side jobs, buy used on AT, combine birthday and holiday gift money.


Work, work! Save, save! Sell, sell


Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Buy when it's on sale and in the classified. Look into leoadventures if you're any local state or federal employee (40% discount). Get rid of the hunting clothing you won't wear anymore once you get the new gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


I work away from home. I also do not drink or do drugs, and yes, that does include marijuana. I don't smoke either.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


I do videography as a side job and what I make during the summer pays for my hunting toys. I also get Sitka at 40% off so that helps. If you want it there's a way to get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I sold my first born...


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fanatic lite bibs and jacket 
Fanatic hoody 
Fanatic vest
And a light weight long sleeve core top

I made it all yeah in Michigan with that proper layers underneath when it got to single digits but I was fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I added up all the Sitka stuff I bought within the last six months the other day. 

It added up to 45 items! The list looks like a store inventory. 

I can't believe it.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not kidding...

SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
45 Items Total - 50% bought on sale/discount (23/45)
Incinerator bibs remaining

Optifade Elevated II - 33 items, 40% of items on sale

Core Lightweight crew LS XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Equinox pants SZ 40 - Vances on sale 40% off
Equinox jacket 2XL - Cabelas retail
Stratus pants XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus jacket XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus vest L - eBay retail
Stratus vest 2XL - eBay retail
Stratus vest 2XL - eBay retail
Stratus gloves XL - Cabelas retail
Fanatic Lite bibs XL - eBay retail 
Fanatic Lite jacket 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic bibs 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic jacket XL - Mtn Archery discount 25% off
Fanatic vest XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic vest 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic Hoody XL - Cabelas 25% off
Incinerator jacket XL - ArcheryTalk 30% off
Fanatic gloves XL - Vances retail 
Heavyweight balaclava - Vances retail
Heavyweight balaclava - Cabelas retail
Beanie - Vances retail
Stratus beanie - Bean Outdoors retail
Fanatic beanie - Field & Stream discount - 20% off
Sitka facemask - Vances retail 
Lightweight gaiter - Vances retail
Fanatic gaiter - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - eBay $0 w/ FL bibs
Sitka cap EV II - Cabelas retail
Tool Bucket backpack - Sitka direct retail
Bino Harness - Sitka direct retail
Bomber belt -Sitka direct retail 
Bomber Belt Woodsmoke XL - Field & Stream 25% off

Optifade Forest - 3 items, 100% of items on sale 

Merino wool XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off


Optifade Open Country - 9 items, 66% of items on sale

Core Lightweight Crew LS XL - Vances on sale 30% off
90 degree pants SZ 40 - Vances on sale 30% off 
Traverse jacket XL - eBay auction won 29 % off
Jetstream vest 2XL - Vances retail
Jetstream jacket 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Sitka hat OC - eBay retail
OC beanie - Field & Stream discount 30% off
Jetstream gloves XL - Field & Stream discount 20% off
Jetstream gloves XL - eBay discount

All the items above, I'm keeping. In addition to the above, I did sell two items and traded one this past week that were never worn. 

And some items are listed more than once because I have more than one of them, like caps, balaclavas and gloves.

All I want now is a pair of Incinerator bibs, and I have until next season to get them. And then...

I'M DONE!


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

jmclfrsh said:


> I'm not kidding...
> 
> SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
> 45 Items Total - 50% bought on sale/discount (23/45)
> ...


Wow! When will Vance run another 40% off??


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Are there typically more Sitka sales events throughout the year? Want to start picking but can't do it all right now with this sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

agrippando said:


> Wow! When will Vance run another 40% off??


They are a local regional outdoor goods store chain with three locations. My Pro Shop in at one of their locations. It's a great outfit. 

They had an in-store special and I went through the inventory like wildfire. There are still some items on sale there you might find online but the discount changes. 

I would check any brick-and-mortar Sitka dealers in your area. Like any retailer, they need to make room and increase cash flow to bring new products in house and remain relevant. 

Bean Outdoors is a sponsor here and Eric will give you deals too. I'll probably get my Incinerator bibs from him. 

Buying online is cool because you save shipping and/or taxes, but I like to support local shops too. Mine is a mixture though both about evenly.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

jmclfrsh said:


> I'm not kidding...
> 
> SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
> 45 Items Total - 50% bought on sale/discount (23/45)
> ...


Why do you need multiple items such as three Stratus vests from Large to 2XL?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Aalopez75 said:


> How can you guys afford the gear?


Buy it slow. Add pieces where you can. Never pay retail. There are often 20-30% off sales throughout the year, Blackovis, Camofire and AT/Rokslide Classifieds.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

subalpine...who wants it?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

DrenalinHntr said:


> subalpine...who wants it?


I want the open country people are going to hock for little nothing to get subalpine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I want the open country people are going to hock for little nothing to get subalpine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I have no financial interest in this but just wanted to let you other Sitka fans see this pack. Much nicer than what is currently offered for us whitetail hunters
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4641265&page=2&p=1099491249#post1099491249


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Have some gear I'm selling if anyone is interested [emoji57][emoji16]

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4641265

That's just the pack, I can post links to the rest if you're interested or just pm me.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> Why do you need multiple items such as three Stratus vests from Large to 2XL?


I originally bought the Large to wear under jackets like my Fanatic Lite to give it windstopping capability but still be quiet. To layer with.

The two 2XLs were actually a mistake. I thought I needed a 2XL size, and I don't wear my hunting clothes around town because they stay in bins when they are not worn actually hunting to keep scent down.

So I bought one to wear hunting, and one to wear around in general because I like the way they look, and I don't have to worry about scent on it all the time. Same with one of the caps. I can wear one with the vest out and about.

Turned out I never wore either 2XL yet, so I sold one of the 2XLs and traded the other 2XL for an XL, the size I really need.

I'm debating whether to sell the large or keep it for my original intent. I'm not sure yet. I might sell it and put the money toward the Incinerator bibs, the last piece I plan on buying. Same with one of the two Fanatic vests I bought. Sell the 2XL and keep the XL.

But I'm in no hurry, just waiting on a good deal and selling the two vests will go a long way toward the Incinerator bibs money-wise.
And then I'm done buying hunting clothing. 

Now watch me get hit by a car next week, and never get to use any of it!

Just kidding.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Have some gear I'm selling if anyone is interested [emoji57][emoji16]
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4641265
> 
> ...


New updated thread... thanks for looking!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4674649



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, so the question of the day is... what's the best raingear? Cloudburst or Downpour? I currently have a downpour set and want to know if it's worth selling to buy a cloudburst set...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

jmclfrsh said:


> I originally bought the Large to wear under jackets like my Fanatic Lite to give it windstopping capability but still be quiet. To layer with.
> 
> The two 2XLs were actually a mistake. I thought I needed a 2XL size, and I don't wear my hunting clothes around town because they stay in bins when they are not worn actually hunting to keep scent down.
> 
> ...


If the fanatic vest is in EV2 I could be interested in buying it down the road.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, it is. You get interested later, let me know. I'll see where I'm at with it.

Meanwhile, it will be in a bin with my other Fanatic stuff.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just going to throw this out there. Beware of people selling Sitka optifade forest in "like new" or "new" condition for near new prices. This is old camo with less features as the new stuff. It does not have the same value as the gear in EV2, different materials and features. Lately I have been seeing a lot of this gear pop up for outrageous prices and people could be susceptible thinking they are buying the Modern Sitka designs, which they aren't.


----------



## MnBowhunter1311 (Apr 28, 2016)

For all the Sitka/Mathews guys! Found it via Instagram


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

MnBowhunter1311 said:


> For all the Sitka/Mathews guys! Found it via Instagram
> View attachment 5386169


Whose instagram was it on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven't purchased any Sitka Gear....Yet. I'm looking to switch over to Sitka hunting clothing. As my hunting is over for the year, except for shed hunting (of course), I would like to start getting the gear a little at a time. I'm looking for a good, all around Beanie/Hat. I'd like it to be warm, windproof, and obviously comfy. I hunt in West Central Wisconsin and it does get cold. Surprise. I actually like the look of the Incinerator hat with the brim and ear flaps, I am open to any suggestions. The problem I have is that I have a big melon. Most One Size Fits All....doesn't fit. Are there any Sitka hats/beanies that are bigger than others? Thoughts? Thanks. First time caller, long time fan. lol.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Big10Hammer said:


> I haven't purchased any Sitka Gear....Yet. I'm looking to switch over to Sitka hunting clothing. As my hunting is over for the year, except for shed hunting (of course), I would like to start getting the gear a little at a time. I'm looking for a good, all around Beanie/Hat. I'd like it to be warm, windproof, and obviously comfy. I hunt in West Central Wisconsin and it does get cold. Surprise. I actually like the look of the Incinerator hat with the brim and ear flaps, I am open to any suggestions. The problem I have is that I have a big melon. Most One Size Fits All....doesn't fit. Are there any Sitka hats/beanies that are bigger than others? Thoughts? Thanks. First time caller, long time fan. lol.


I wear a 7 5/8 hat BUT the Fanatic beanie and Incinerator hat fit very well. The Stratus beanie fits, but is a closer fit.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

MnBowhunter1311 said:


> For all the Sitka/Mathews guys! Found it via Instagram
> View attachment 5386169


Oh good lord. I feel a relapse coming!! Take my money lol!!


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Oh good lord. I feel a relapse coming!! Take my money lol!!


I NEED to know where to get one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Ok, so the question of the day is... what's the best raingear? Cloudburst or Downpour? I currently have a downpour set and want to know if it's worth selling to buy a cloudburst set...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks, CRE10.


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Nobody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of hunting? Treestand whitetail?


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

RAPTOR5 said:


> What kind of hunting? Treestand whitetail?


Spot and stalk elk and mile deer out west. More referring to dryness and fit/function. I know Open Country is the best pattern for what I'm doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Spot and stalk elk and mile deer out west. More referring to dryness and fit/function. I know Open Country is the best pattern for what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think pattern matters. But I'd go cloudburst. #1 for the pit zips. if you're moving and you need to dump heat you'll need pit zips. Gore Tex doesn't breathe great despite what they say. Lots of pockets in the cloudburst too in both pants and jacket. The pants are nice, full zips to put on and off and cool off if moving alot.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

RAPTOR5 said:


> I don't think pattern matters. But I'd go cloudburst. #1 for the pit zips. if you're moving and you need to dump heat you'll need pit zips. Gore Tex doesn't breathe great despite what they say. Lots of pockets in the cloudburst too in both pants and jacket. The pants are nice, full zips to put on and off and cool off if moving alot.


Thanks for the advice! I was leaning cloudburst... now I have to sell my downpour set lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Thanks for the advice! I was leaning cloudburst... now I have to sell my downpour set lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan to upgrade rain gear soon and will be going to KUIU Chugach. I like the features and price.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone have the traverse cold weather hoodie in OC? How do you like it? I have an older traverse zip hoodie in forest, and am looking at the new fanatic hoodie EV2 or maybe the traverse cold weather hoodie OC.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26 (Dec 14, 2016)

S.A.S said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there. Beware of people selling Sitka optifade forest in "like new" or "new" condition for near new prices. This is old camo with less features as the new stuff. It does not have the same value as the gear in EV2, different materials and features. Lately I have been seeing a lot of this gear pop up for outrageous prices and people could be susceptible thinking they are buying the Modern Sitka designs, which they aren't.


Funny you say that. I was watching a stratus jacket on eBay that was in the forest pattern. People ended up bidding it up to $329 lol it was used too. Couldn't believe it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey11sxu (Jul 2, 2014)

Well just because its an old pattern doesn't mean it cant be in demand....I personally like that pattern a lot and am not sure why they discontinued it so fast. When things get discontinued they become hard to find, therefore the price skyrockets!


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep buying more and more Sitka. I bought the fanatic bibs in EVII on an impulse buy and now I am thinking of selling them to get other pieces I may get more use out of. This stuff is addicting.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> Funny you say that. I was watching a stratus jacket on eBay that was in the forest pattern. People ended up bidding it up to $329 lol it was used too. Couldn't believe it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have gone to eBay. I sold a forest stratus jacket on here not long ago that was basically brand new for 160. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

casey11sxu said:


> Well just because its an old pattern doesn't mean it cant be in demand....I personally like that pattern a lot and am not sure why they discontinued it so fast. When things get discontinued they become hard to find, therefore the price skyrockets!


If I buy a pair of wranglers for $50 and sell them 5 years later with the tag on they don't maintain their value lol


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

agrippando said:


> Does anyone have the traverse cold weather hoodie in OC? How do you like it? I have an older traverse zip hoodie in forest, and am looking at the new fanatic hoodie EV2 or maybe the traverse cold weather hoodie OC.


I have the open country cold weather hoody. I like it a lot. I don't think camo patterns matter much and I use it for deer hunting. I wear it more like a jacket than a layer. With a merino base layer and traverse zipt and the hoody I'm good down to about 40 or so. It's real quiet. The sleeves I think are about an inch or two short but I still like it.


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

Incase anyone is interested.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4683106


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

clint6760 said:


> I have the open country cold weather hoody. I like it a lot. I don't think camo patterns matter much and I use it for deer hunting. I wear it more like a jacket than a layer. With a merino base layer and traverse zipt and the hoody I'm good down to about 40 or so. It's real quiet. The sleeves I think are about an inch or two short but I still like it.


I agree the sleeves are short. I like how it's a looser more comfortable fit. The Fanatic Hoodie seems to be too tight and the arms too long when compared to the Traverse.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> I plan to upgrade rain gear soon and will be going to KUIU Chugach. I like the features and price.


Thanks! I will check them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am very interested in Sitka ev2 pattern, but a quick question. In case I had an encounter on the ground or done a spot and stalk on deer would it still be affective? Hunt in southern West Virginia hardwoods. Also I went to cabelas in Charleston and I really wanted to like the fanatic set because of all the awesome reviews on them but when I seen it in person the gray was blue in color, is that with all fanatic sets?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

wvbowhunter4 said:


> I am very interested in Sitka ev2 pattern, but a quick question. In case I had an encounter on the ground or done a spot and stalk on deer would it still be affective? Hunt in southern West Virginia hardwoods. Also I went to cabelas in Charleston and I really wanted to like the fanatic set because of all the awesome reviews on them but when I seen it in person the gray was blue in color, is that with all fanatic sets?


It will work just fine. I had two does about run over me in the early season with my fanatic lite set on. As for the fanatic color mine seems to be a little muted in person compared to the other prints but is still just as effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

wvbowhunter4 said:


> I am very interested in Sitka ev2 pattern, but a quick question. In case I had an encounter on the ground or done a spot and stalk on deer would it still be affective? Hunt in southern West Virginia hardwoods. Also I went to cabelas in Charleston and I really wanted to like the fanatic set because of all the awesome reviews on them but when I seen it in person the gray was blue in color, is that with all fanatic sets?


This is the biggest problem I had with the regular Fanatic bibs and jacket. I think the sharp contrast of the Elevated pattern in some of the articles of clothing is what makes it effective. The Fanatic series does NOT have a sharp contrast and I got busted by half a dozen deer using it in 2015. Sold it all shortly after the season.

The early season articles in Elevated still interest me, but I went back to Realtree of all things for cold weather clothing....


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> This is the biggest problem I had with the regular Fanatic bibs and jacket. I think the sharp contrast of the Elevated pattern in some of the articles of clothing is what makes it effective. The Fanatic series does NOT have a sharp contrast and I got busted by half a dozen deer using it in 2015. Sold it all shortly after the season.
> 
> The early season articles in Elevated still interest me, but I went back to Realtree of all things for cold weather clothing....


People have killed deer wearing blue jeans and flannel shirts.

I highly doubt they busted you because of the camo. They likely spotted some kind of movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

enkriss said:


> People have killed deer wearing blue jeans and flannel shirts.
> 
> I highly doubt they busted you because of the camo. They likely spotted some kind of movement.
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree, if I hadn't experienced it first hand....

I've been hunting hard for 25 years and I've just never had those kind of results from a treestand in bow season. Whatever the reason, my confidence in it is shot. Love the looks, love the warmth, love the pockets and pocket placement, but I won't use the Fanatic berber stuff ever again.

Currently searching for something new, that's windproof, warm and quiet. But nothing compares to the thought that was put into the layout of the Fanatic series pockets.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Are you sitting in single trunk trees with no back drop? Deer won't be able to see a blue tint versus a grey tint since they're color blind lol.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> Are you sitting in single trunk trees with no back drop? Deer won't be able to see a blue tint versus a grey tint since they're color blind lol.


Uhhh. ...actually deer do see blue. 

That said, this is getting off topic now.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> Are you sitting in single trunk trees with no back drop? Deer won't be able to see a blue tint versus a grey tint since they're color blind lol.


Deer can see blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

CRE10 said:


> Are you sitting in single trunk trees with no back drop? Deer won't be able to see a blue tint versus a grey tint since they're color blind lol.


Deer are not colorblind, I am though :sad: and I can see blue, but I can't always differentiate certain blues from purple....or gray....or even green in some cases; makes for an interesting wardrobe some days, but my wife keeps my straight when she can. LOL! Bringing this full circle (and back on topic) Gore/Optifade did lots of research about what deer see and don't see for that matter. http://www.optifade.com/science#ungulatevision

Obviously the best trees to sit in have more than just the trunk, but with a climber, that's rarely the best option. I sat in a bare-ass Tulip Poplar tree on the last day of PA bow season this year and got picked off twice by this guy at 15 yards and he didn't spook; ended up giving me a perfect shot at 10 yards while wearing the pictured camo. I still love the looks of Sitka's available options though. Check out the bow!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

PAKraig said:


> I would tend to agree, if I hadn't experienced it first hand....
> 
> I've been hunting hard for 25 years and I've just never had those kind of results from a treestand in bow season. Whatever the reason, my confidence in it is shot. Love the looks, love the warmth, love the pockets and pocket placement, but I won't use the Fanatic berber stuff ever again.
> 
> *Currently searching for something new, that's windproof, warm and quiet.* But nothing compares to the thought that was put into the layout of the Fanatic series pockets.


predator AMBUSH


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Really love the equinox series...I may go with the incinerator bibs and stratus jacket for cold weather...but then I will probably be getting some subalpine and open country and just mix and match and.....shew my bank account hurts already...lol


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

How does the equinox jacket fit compared to other Sitka outerwear. I'm looking to get the jacket to go with the pants. I have some pieces in large and others in XL. I'm kinda in between the 2 sizes. 6'1" 190.


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

To me the large equinox jacket fit good, that's what I normally wear. The status jacket I would probably have to go with an x-large.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never tried on a large equinox jacket, but I'm 6'2 215 and the xl fit me like an xl stratus. Generous cut for layering.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> This is the biggest problem I had with the regular Fanatic bibs and jacket. I think the sharp contrast of the Elevated pattern in some of the articles of clothing is what makes it effective. The Fanatic series does NOT have a sharp contrast and I got busted by half a dozen deer using it in 2015. Sold it all shortly after the season.
> 
> The early season articles in Elevated still interest me, but I went back to Realtree of all things for cold weather clothing....


Have you brought this issue up to Sitka?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

S.A.S said:


> Have you brought this issue up to Sitka?


I have not. Figure they've already done their research and had different results than me.


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

wvbowhunter, If you don't mind me asking what is your hieght and wieght?


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

I am just getting into the First Lite Game and its bad, I would say the base layers are the gateway into full blown addiction. If Sitka had ASAT they would definitely be on the radar. If I had to equate this to an addiction, I am guessing it would be the difference in crack and heroin, equally as bad.


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

SteveSpag said:


> wvbowhunter, If you don't mind me asking what is your hieght and wieght?


5'9" and weigh 200...I'm not fat I have big thighs and backside. I have broad shoulders and chest waist I wear a 34. I tried on the equinox and fanatic lite jacket and large was good but the stratus jacket was snug,might be the way it wears.i also tried on the incinerator bibs in a large and they were tight in the legs the xtra large first better to me. Also tried on the large fanatic jacket and the fit was good until the belly...it was to poofy for my liking and like I started earlier it was the gray that was blue that turned me off. Just the crispness of the pattern is not there. That jacket would be awesome if it had a brushed shell.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

xdmelarton said:


> I am just getting into the First Lite Game and its bad, I would say the base layers are the gateway into full blown addiction. If Sitka had ASAT they would definitely be on the radar. If I had to equate this to an addiction, I am guessing it would be the difference in crack and heroin, equally as bad.


If Sitka had ASAT they wouldn't be #1 on the Market. You don't need to be on the radar when you are the one manufacturing the radar.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

xdmelarton said:


> I am just getting into the First Lite Game and its bad, I would say the base layers are the gateway into full blown addiction. If Sitka had ASAT they would definitely be on the radar. If I had to equate this to an addiction, I am guessing it would be the difference in crack and heroin, equally as bad.


Sitka actually did have ASAT a number of years ago. Before the introduction of the Optifade patterns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

I should have clarified....on my radar. Not saying the Optifade isn't effective, I just prefer the ASAT pattern. I guess it's a confidence thing.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

xdmelarton said:


> I should have clarified....on my radar. Not saying the Optifade isn't effective, I just prefer the ASAT pattern. I guess it's a confidence thing.


I am with you. I think the two best patterns out are the ASAT and Predator. Personally I don't care for the elevated patterns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of ditching my fanatic hoody for something in the core series( the long sleeves annoy me). Does it compare to a midweight zip or heavy weight zip insulation wise?


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Core heavy weight.
Layers over base layers better as well as under jackets.
My only use for the fanatic hoody is under my stratus and fanatic vests.


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

get the core heavy weight. I just sold my hoody because I couldn't stand the tight arms and the glove thing was useless. I did like the hood and facemask but not enough to keep it. The core HW is much more comfortable and has a better fit for me, IMO.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I got some Amazon gift cards for Christmas and saw a deal on there yesterday so the Stratus vest is now on it's way. Thinking it will be nice to have under my Fanatic Lite jacket on those windy days before it's real cold


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone getting into the subalpine? If so what pieces?

I'm looking at mountain pants and some core stuff for turkey and early season bow hunting.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

arkansashntr said:


> Anyone getting into the subalpine? If so what pieces?
> 
> I'm looking at mountain pants and some core stuff for turkey and early season bow hunting.


Definitely. Sold my ESW pants so I can get the new Ascent pants. Also interested in the New Ascent shirt. Will have to get the gaiter and hat as well. 

Am interested to see if they made any updates to the traverse cold weather hoodie when they release in the subalpine. Some on this thread said the current version in open country has short sleeves. I did just pick up the fanatic lite jacket, so don't know if I would need both though....


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I just bought an excellent condition used Jetstream jacket off of Rokslide to add to my collection - I am disturbed . . .


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been an addict for a long time. I have and still use, MM1, MM2 and Treestand. I passed on some of the new patterns but am back in the game with the Elevated. Saw the Sub Alpine at the Harrisburg show and will be ordering.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be ordering Ascent pants in subalpine when they are available. If anyone is looking for a pair of 34R Ascent pants in OC with the tags still on them, let me know!


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone have better details on the new subalpine yet? Mountain Archery has some of the items listed and descriptions, but ready for more info, pics, etc!

By the way, I have a traverse hoody and tool bucket, both in forest, for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Got my Shacket in the mail yesterday. I have read a lot of reports of the shacket fitting tight or "weird", this was not the case with me. I am 200 lbs, 6' with an athletic build and it fit perfect. It even had a little extra room in the stomach area to fit a heavier set guy. I like the piece so far, and will be layering it with my core heavyweight zip-t.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

SeriouslyLethal said:


> Got my Shacket in the mail yesterday. I have read a lot of reports of the shacket fitting tight or "weird", this was not the case with me. I am 200 lbs, 6' with an athletic build and it fit perfect. It even had a little extra room in the stomach area to fit a heavier set guy. I like the piece so far, and will be layering it with my core heavyweight zip-t.


At 6'-4" it was almost a belly shirt...lol


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

enkriss said:


> At 6'-4" it was almost a belly shirt...lol


I'm 6'4" also, 270 lbsand HATE belly shirts.

Most my Sitka stuff is 3XL and has been long enough.


----------



## trank17 (Nov 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

I went XL on the shacket just like the rest of my Sitka. It didn't fit right at all sent it back. 

Anyone who elk hunts Idaho, Wyoming or Montana what Sitka pieces would you recommend. I'm starting my research now for a trip in 2018. Thanks


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Any talk of new pieces in Elevated II being released this here in the men's lineup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Any talk of new pieces in Elevated II being released this here in the men's lineup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lacrosse boots


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I am disturbed - 1 pair of pants, 7 tops, 3 hats, gloves, face mask, and a set of gaiters.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lacrosse boots


Thanks! I think I saw something about that the other. Any news about jackets/tops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I wish they'd do something different with the Fanatic. Like a brushed poly face. Love the layout of pockets and windproof was but really don't like the Berber exterior.....


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

PAKraig said:


> I wish they'd do something different with the Fanatic. Like a brushed poly face. Love the layout of pockets and windproof was but really don't like the Berber exterior.....


Yeah that would be awesome! Or add a wind proof liner to the fanatic lite. I would also like to see the traverse zip t and cold weather hoody in the Elevated II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I narrowly missed a new traverse zip in elevated 2. Must've made it last year.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like Mountain Archery has subalpine photos loaded up now...

http://www.mountain-archery.com/sitkagear2017.aspx


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

agrippando said:


> Looks like Mountain Archery has subalpine photos loaded up now...
> 
> http://www.mountain-archery.com/sitkagear2017.aspx


Thanks have to check that out


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm selling my fanatic jacket and bibs 3XL in size to reinvest into more Sitka. if anyone is interested.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a pair of Sitka Core lightweight bottoms off eBay for $30 - free shipping!


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard or seen anything about this pattern? looks like an updated Open Country. This was on the Wilderness Athlete page. 2018 pattern release maybe....


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

agrippando said:


> Looks like Mountain Archery has subalpine photos loaded up now...
> 
> http://www.mountain-archery.com/sitkagear2017.aspx


Weird... looks like they changed all the photos over to stock photos this afternoon.......


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

agrippando said:


> Weird... looks like they changed all the photos over to stock photos this afternoon.......


I was just going to post about this. I got the email that had some pics of the pieces in the new pattern, went their website and looked through them. Darn nice looking stuff. Now they're all back to stock photos. I also noticed that Sitka hasn't even released the photos of the new pieces. Wonder if they made Mt. archery take them down? Pure speculation. Probably going to get some ascent pants and the ascent shirt for early season stand hunting.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

hManSD said:


> I was just going to post about this. I got the email that had some pics of the pieces in the new pattern, went their website and looked through them. Darn nice looking stuff. Now they're all back to stock photos. I also noticed that Sitka hasn't even released the photos of the new pieces. Wonder if they made Mt. archery take them down? Pure speculation. Probably going to get some ascent pants and the ascent shirt for early season stand hunting.


I was emailing with DiggsOutdoors today and they said that they aren't allowed to display the new gear on their site until next month.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

So I think I'm the worst addict on here, but I bought a lot of it on sale. Hey - I'm saving money, right? 

I'm single, so I don't have to hide it from anyone. I just have to pay off a couple of credit cards, but since I quit running the bars that's a lot easier to do. Will take me a couple months but I'm set for life now pretty much.

There are some good retailers out there, and mine came from a variety of sources. 

So here's my updated list. This started out with one Jetstream vest in the Spring of 2016. That was the "gateway drug."

SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
67 Items Total - 69% bought on sale/discount (46/67)

OC Kelvin Lite Pants coming (from Sitka direct)

Still to get sometime:
Lightweight boxers, 2nd pair

64 Items remaining
3 Duplicate items Sold

Optifade Elevated II - 38 items, 50% of items on sale

Core Lightweight Crew LS XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Core Lightweight Hoody LS XL - AT on sale 25% off
Equinox pants SZ 40 - Vances on sale 40% off
Equinox pants SZ 38 - ArcheryTalk 42% off
Equinox jacket 2XL - Cabelas retail
Stratus pants XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus jacket XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus vest XL - eBay retail
Stratus pants 2XL - Cabelas discount 50% off SOLD
Stratus vest L - eBay retail SOLD
Stratus vest 2XL - eBay retail SOLD
Stratus gloves XL - Cabelas retail
Fanatic Lite bibs XL - eBay retail 
Fanatic Lite jacket 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic bibs XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic jacket XL - Mtn Archery discount 25% off
Fanatic vest XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic vest 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic Hoody XL - Cabelas 25% off
Incinerator jacket XL - AT 30% off
Incinerator bibs XL - Cabelas 21% off
Fanatic gloves XL - Vances retail 
Heavyweight balaclava - Vances retail
Heavyweight balaclava - Cabelas retail - for layering
Beanie - Vances retail
Stratus beanie - Bean Outdoors retail
Fanatic beanie - Field & Stream discount - 20% off
Sitka facemask EVII- Vances retail 
Lightweight gaiter - Vances retail
Fanatic gaiter - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - eBay $0 w/ FL bibs
Sitka cap EV II - Cabelas retail
Tool Bucket backpack - Sitka direct retail
Bino Harness - Sitka direct retail
Bomber belt -Sitka direct retail 
Bomber Belt Woodsmoke XL - Field & Stream 25% off
Sitka Suspenders - AT 30% off

Optifade Forest - 3 items, 100% of items on sale 

Merino wool XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off

Solid Color, Gray - 2 items, 100% on sale
Traverse Bottom XXL - eBay 40% off
Core Bottom XL - eBay 66% off

Optifade Open Country - 25 items, 88% (22/25) of items on sale

Core Lightweight Crew LS XL - Vances on sale 30% off
90 Degree jacket XL - Vances on sale 30% off 
90 degree pants SZ 40 - Vances on sale 30% off 
Ascent Pants - XL Mountain Archery 30% off
Timberline pants SZ 40 - Mountain Archery 30% off 
Stormfront Gaiters OC XL - Amazon 20 % off
Traverse Zip T XL - eBay auction won 29 % off
Core Hvy Wt Zip T 2XL - Vances on sale 30% off
Jetstream vest 2XL - Vances retail
Jetstream jacket 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Kelvin jacket XL - AT 39% off
Kelvin Light Hoody XL OC eBay 33% off 
Kelvin Lite pants XL F- &S 45% off
Sitka hat OC - eBay retail
OC beanie - F&S 30% off
OC Jetstream Beanie - eBay 20% off
OC Sitka facemask - eBay 20% off
OC Lightweight neck gaiter - eBay 36% off
OC Heavyweight neck gaiter - eBay 15% off
Jetstream gloves XL - F&S 20% off hunting use
Jetstream gloves XL - eBay 15% off street use 
Bivy 45 Backpack Tall Model- Diggs Outdoors 20% off 
Bivy 45 Backpack Regular model - AT 42% off
Ascent 12 Backpack - F&S retail

All I see myself getting now are two pairs of boots in Optifade. One pair will be the new Lacrosse rubber boots.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

jmclfrsh said:


> All I see myself getting now are two pairs of boots in Optifade. One pair will be the new Lacrosse rubber boots.


Who makes the other pair?


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Who makes the other pair?


Danner makes an Open Country pair, the Gila 6". I am having to try hard not to get them.

View attachment 5552745


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

jmclfrsh said:


> Danner makes an Open Country pair, the Gila 6". I am having to try hard not to get them.
> 
> View attachment 5552745


Scratch that. I lasted about 8 hours then folded like a lawn chair. 

Just pulled the trigger on them in case they become discontinued (and while there are on sale post-season - they were 32% off) and got a 2nd pair of the boxers (which are nice) so I have one pair for each weekend day without having to wash them.

So I am now OFFICIALLY DONE. 

And watch me get hit by a bus Monday morning! :behindsof


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone know best place to buy fanatic lite bibs (size LT)? Diggs is always my go-to but they are out. Mountain Archery has them for $215 on their site (20% off). Pretty good deal, but are there any better ones out there?


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

agrippando said:


> Anyone know best place to buy fanatic lite bibs (size LT)? Diggs is always my go-to but they are out. Mountain Archery has them for $215 on their site (20% off). Pretty good deal, but are there any better ones out there?


Do you work for any public service? Check out leoadventures


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Check eBay and Amazon too. I just looked and there are no LT Fanatic Lite bibs under "Sitka Gear Used" tonight, but they come up from time to time.

The tall ones are harder to find but they are out there. 

And both Mtn Archery and Diggs are great places to buy from. Ridge at Mtn Archery and Sam at Diggs are both good to work with.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you work for any public service? Check out leoadventures


No public service... I'll keep an eye on EBay & Amazon.

Camofire has a bunch of Sitka on right now, big game, whitetail, and waterfowl.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone have all of the new next to skin pieces: core light, core mid, core heav and the fanatic hoody?

Really interested in seeing some comparison closeup pictures of the insides of these garments. I have 2014 core lightweight and traverse hoody, and would like to see how those pieces compare to the new gear.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the Fanatic Hoody, Core Light and Traverse pieces here at the house, and I bought a Core Heavyweight yesterday morning that has been shipped.

When it gets here I'll post some pictures for you. I have a Core Heavyweight 1/4 Zip top, and the material should be the same, that white waffle-type pattern they call "Micro-grid."


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone have either the storefront or coldfront gloves? I'm looking for a good cold weather glove for when I'm moving. Looking for some feedback on either of these.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Subalpine... I'm hungry for more info!!! When are we going to get some more details? Anyone know???

I've pre-prefers some through Diggs, but want to see some more details on the pieces and figure out what I need to add!

Also, anyone have any details on when this stuff starts shipping out, besides just "April"?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

opps ....
i did again yesterday. i bought sitka fanatic lite bibs.

so now i'm up:
fanatic bibs
fanatic jacket
fanatic lite jacket
fanatic lite bibs
fanatic hoody
swacket jacket


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

primal-bow said:


> opps ....
> i did again yesterday. i bought sitka fanatic lite bibs.
> 
> so now i'm up:
> ...


Shacket you mean? Looks like you like the fanatic line lol


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Shacket you mean? Looks like you like the fanatic line lol


yes i do!


----------



## kootenayhunter (Jul 11, 2013)

I am addicted to the old style Timberline pants. I wear them every day. I only have 2 pair right now and want another pair. I do not like the new model. If there is anyone out there who wnats to trade there old timberlines for new I would like to hear from you. size 34 t


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone have the core midweight mock t? Thoughts? Also, can you post pic of the inside?


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I would also like to know more about the midweight mock. Anyone use it???


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Camofire has a killer deal on it right now, especially being "the burn" with the free shipping. I snagged it...


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

SteveSpag said:


> I would also like to know more about the midweight mock. Anyone use it???


So I got the fanatic hoody in the mail today. I assume that the mid weight fabric is the same as the sides of the fanatic hoody. It'll be a good mid piece if so.

Overall, I am a little disappointed by the fanatic hoody, which rarely happens with Sitka Gear. I sold off a traverse hoodie in forest to fund this piece, and I think I regret it now. That was my favorite piece, only thing that bugged me was the bright white inner of the hood.

Does anyone else not like the fanatic hoody? It feels kind of cheap to me, not near as soft as the traverse, and fits tight at the neck when fully zipped. Thought I would be a fan of the face mask and the hand mits, but the cuffs pull on my thumbs when only using the thumb loops, and I really just liked the higher zip on the traverse over the built in face mask.

Will keep pondering over this piece but might start looking into the core heavyweight hoodie. Does it have the same fleece backer? Appears that it has the higher neck zip. Looks like it has the same style thumb loops as the core lightweight, not near as good as the old traverse style.


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I also was not a fan of the fanatic hoody, could not stand the hand muffs and tight arms. The hood and face mask were ok imo. I repaced it with a core heavyweight zip tee and am very happy I did.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Does the heavyweight zip have the longer tail? And is it the same fleece liner as the fanatic hoody?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

agrippando said:


> Does the heavyweight zip have the longer tail? And is it the same fleece liner as the fanatic hoody?


As far as I can tell, the core heavyweight and the fanatic hoody are the same material. I don't think the core heavyweight has the longer tail though because I remember putting on the hoody for the first time and being impressed with the length of the tail. 

I like the hoody. The hand mitts aren't quite as useful as I was thinking they would be, but I still use them on occasion, and I actually like the hood (I typically hate hoods while hunting). 

I also have a traverse but rarely wear it anymore, even though I prefer the outer material of it over the fanatic.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Picked up an ascent jacket for $60 off regular price due to a wrong label by Cabelas haha


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Are there any Sitka packs that are designed to carry a bow/gun?


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

I was very skeptical of the face mask and the mitts when I bought the hoody but this was the one piece that I wore on every single hunt this year. It is a bit snug but I'm a smaller guy so it still works well as a second layer over an UA 5.0 top or under something lighter in warmer weather. 



agrippando said:


> So I got the fanatic hoody in the mail today. I assume that the mid weight fabric is the same as the sides of the fanatic hoody. It'll be a good mid piece if so.
> 
> Overall, I am a little disappointed by the fanatic hoody, which rarely happens with Sitka Gear. I sold off a traverse hoodie in forest to fund this piece, and I think I regret it now. That was my favorite piece, only thing that bugged me was the bright white inner of the hood.
> 
> ...


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Teemster said:


> Are there any Sitka packs that are designed to carry a bow/gun?



I don't think it's designed to but I used the tool box to carry my bow a few times this year, it worked well.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

so I am in a toss up between a new vest.. any thoughts? stratus vs fantatic

I have full fanatic suit for when cold and I also have stratus pants and fanatic lite for when late October earl November but I was considering a vest as an outer layer combined with windshear cabelas sweater and heavy weight Sitka base layers other times. I also could wear the vest over fanatic light into more of November... So naturally considering the fanatic vest because I love the layout and muff. 

ugh any thoughts or should I just buy both lol


----------



## jframe3 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's exactly why I bought the fanatic vest,to wear over my Cabelas windshear sweater.
The vest rocks.
I had the fanatic jacket but sold it and bought the sweater and vest (both used).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

S.A.S said:


> Picked up an ascent jacket for $60 off regular price due to a wrong label by Cabelas haha


Haha made me laugh. Good steal!


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

Teemster said:


> Are there any Sitka packs that are designed to carry a bow/gun?


The older Forest Tool Bucket (2014 model) had a design in one of the outer water bottle pockets to where you could unzip the bottom of the pocket and some stretchy fabric would fall out, extending the depth of the pocket. You were able to place the butt of a gun in there and then secure it with two buckles and a bungee cord up the side of the pack. Great design and I used it often. The new Tool Bucket does not have this feature and I have no clue why. I shoot a longbow, so I never messed with trying to strap it on the pack.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

10-4...thanks for the replies.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Teemster said:


> Are there any Sitka packs that are designed to carry a bow/gun?


Most of their Optifade Open Country models for sure have them.

Go to Sitka Gear's website, click on "Menu," then "Big Game" and then "Packs."

You'll see it in the description. I have an Ascent 12 and two Bivy 45s, and they have them. Get the latest toggle version, unless you carry a gun hunting too, and if so you might want the later version with the cable system.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Any Sitka Gear Addicts that are also Bowtech fans?? Bowtech Invasion specifically :shade:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4856785&highlight=invasion


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

SteveSpag said:


> I would also like to know more about the midweight mock. Anyone use it???


Got mine in the mail yesterday. I like it. Soft, light, will be great layer when it's cold. It's was a good deal on camofire, back on there today actually.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love my Fanatic vest. I love the hand warmer pocket on it and that it stops the wind, but still dead quiet.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a Sitka fleece (has to be fleece-I'm a big fan) jacket for early archery (Oct/Nov) here in Pennsylvania. I'm not very familiar with their product line as I rarely see it anywhere locally.
Which jacket do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mathias said:


> I'm looking for a Sitka fleece (has to be fleece-I'm a big fan) jacket for early archery (Oct/Nov) here in Pennsylvania. I'm not very familiar with their product line as I rarely see it anywhere locally.
> Which jacket do you recommend? Thanks.


I feel like fleece and army season kinda contradict. Not a jacket but the fanatic hoodie is probably close to what you're looking for


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

At my place upstate Pa, late Oct and November hunts typically have a heavy frost for morning hunts.


----------



## nhbowhunter76 (Dec 12, 2016)

First year using it and I can't believe I've gone this long without it!!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mathias said:


> At my place upstate Pa, late Oct and November hunts typically have a heavy frost for morning hunts.


I'm in MD so early season is the beginning of Sept and sometimes temps are still in the 80s. My mistake


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm in MD so early season is the beginning of Sept and sometimes temps are still in the 80s. My mistake


On some of those mornings, I'm wishing for higher temps.


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

New gear is up if you don't already know


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

arkansashntr said:


> New gear is up if you don't already know


I hopefully go back to work within the next 2-3 weeks. Ascent pants, ascent shirt, sun hat, ascent gloves and the ascent vest will be finding their way in a nice little package on their way to Canada shortly.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm liking the redesign of the core lightweight hoodie.

The website shows the Fanatic Hoodie and Core Heavyweight as [New] items. Does anyone know if they changed anything with them?


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone have the Ascent pants and Jacket? I'm looking at them for early elk season, but am concerned about the "athletic" fit. I can't stand snug / tight fitting clothing? Am I reading too much into that term?


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

I just added the ascent pant and timberline pant in subalpine to my Sitka arsenal.I plan on wearing it for turkey season next week. I wouldn't worry about it feeling tight. They feel like the perfect fit to me.


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> I just added the ascent pant and timberline pant in subalpine to my Sitka arsenal.I plan on wearing it for turkey season next week. I wouldn't worry about it feeling tight. They feel like the perfect fit to me.


Thanks HNTRDAVE. Looking at the Subalpine myself. Good luck with the Turkeys.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone looking for a very very limited production Bowtech BT-X??

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4952569


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> Anyone looking for a very very limited production Bowtech BT-X??
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4952569
> 
> View attachment 5795649



How does you selling a bow , pop -up on a Sitka thread ?? What does one have to with the other , is there Sitka camo on the bow ??


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

pope125 said:


> How does you selling a bow , pop -up on a Sitka thread ?? What does one have to with the other , is there Sitka camo on the bow ??


Yes there is. You don't see it?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

pope125 said:


> How does you selling a bow , pop -up on a Sitka thread ?? What does one have to with the other , is there Sitka camo on the bow ??


Must be effective camo :shade:


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a Sitka addict too.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

PAKraig said:


> I'm a Sitka addict too.


Move to Classifieds please

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> I'm liking the redesign of the core lightweight hoodie.
> 
> The website shows the Fanatic Hoodie and Core Heavyweight as [New] items. Does anyone know if they changed anything with them?


I think its because they have [New] colors. It says new next to a bunch of current products.


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone know when they are going to ship clothes?


----------



## Beer drinker (Jan 6, 2016)

Will the stratus jacket and pants paired with fanatic hoody paired with mid and heavy base layers get me thru November in Iowa Illinois and Kansas


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've sat about 6 hours in the low 20s in that set up and I was fine. The Fanatic Vest would be a good addition to what you have if you plan on sitting in the 20s frequently.

For 60-30 you're money.


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Can someone explain why the kelvin lite jacket is more expensive than the kelvin lite hoody in subalpine?

Is it that much better?


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I just got the cold weather traverse hoodie in subalpine. This is my first piece of sitka gear, all kuiu thus far.

Looks like it will be a nice piece for outer layer late fall, and a good mid/insulating layer when it gets towards late season.

I would like to get one of the black ones to use as a everyday jacket.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I wear the Underarmor cold gear with fleece inside jacket and and pants it does good in really cold weather. Can someone compare that to the sitka gear I am very interested for someone to compare them together. And are the traverse gloves or status gloves good for cold weather or what is recommended


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just switched over finally to the elevated 2 pattern from the forrest. Will still keep the forrest for early season and turkey season though. I really love every pattern they come out with.. which is a problem! Just about to phase out my UA gear. Sitka is most def the most durable and comfy clothing I have ever put on for the outdoors. I kind of wish they made dress clothes for work! I also wish more bow companies offered it on their bows!


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

worth13 said:


> I wear the Underarmor cold gear with fleece inside jacket and and pants it does good in really cold weather. Can someone compare that to the sitka gear I am very interested for someone to compare them together. And are the traverse gloves or status gloves good for cold weather or what is recommended


I also use both and let me tell you, it is not even a comparison. The sitka has a more athletic fit/feel to it. The camo really blends in much better. The pockets are much more precise on where they are. Sitka will last much longer imo. I utilize the UA gear in October when it is still warm and still leaves on the trees but once they drop with the temp I always switch to my sitka gear for the rut and gun season. Not that UA is bad but it is not on the level that sitka, first lite, and kuiu is on.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I totally agree. I bought a ton of UA stuff two years ago and was amazed at the difference with my Sitka stuff. It is on another level. 

The bad thing is, it seems UA stuff has a pretty low resale value, and I have many pieces that are NWOTs. 

Wait til you try the Sitka base layers. You will be happy.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

worth13 said:


> I wear the Underarmor cold gear with fleece inside jacket and and pants it does good in really cold weather. Can someone compare that to the sitka gear I am very interested for someone to compare them together. And are the traverse gloves or status gloves good for cold weather or what is recommended


Both the Stratus gloves and the traverse gloves are not that warm, I don't think. I use my Stratus gloves when it is not that cold out, like high 40s, but they are not on the Stratus pant or jacket warmth-level.

The "Coldfront" glove in Open Country and the Downpour GTX in EVII are basically the same glove and are warmer than the Stratus gloves, and the Traverse are for warmer weather than any of these mentioned.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Timber Troll said:


> Anyone have the Ascent pants and Jacket? I'm looking at them for early elk season, but am concerned about the "athletic" fit. I can't stand snug / tight fitting clothing? Am I reading too much into that term?


They fit a little snug in the calves


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

The new Lacrosse Alphaburly Pros in EVII are now out. 

I picked up two pairs, one 800gm and the other pair are uninsulated.

I thought I'd let everyone know; I've been waiting on them to be released since January, and figure others might be, too.


----------



## TimSchoenborn (Jul 3, 2015)

They are great pants. Like pajamas almost. They are like any Sitka product though IMHO. They are designed to fit towards the athletic side.


Timber Troll said:


> Anyone have the Ascent pants and Jacket? I'm looking at them for early elk season, but am concerned about the "athletic" fit. I can't stand snug / tight fitting clothing? Am I reading too much into that term?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

just added Stratus pants traverse zip shirt traverse gloves all in the old forest pattern new with tags ..was stoked to find them
I have almost the entire old forest collection only missing a few pieces


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

bigbucks170 said:


> just added Stratus pants traverse zip shirt traverse gloves all in the old forest pattern new with tags ..was stoked to find them
> I have almost the entire old forest collection only missing a few pieces


I got the Fanatic with hood in Forest green but really don't use it. XXXL. PM me if Interested.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys not an addict yet but looking for some input on garment selection. First off I can't afford to buy everything so looking for input on some key peices that could be used to get me through the whole season. I'm a whitetail hunter and love in MASS and hunt OHIO as well. Weather can be from 70-0. Obviously looking at the whitetail system in EVII. Primarily treestand hunt as well. What would be a good start. Also I'm 5'10" 170lbs athletic build. Wear a 32x30 pant. I have quite a collection of Minus 33 wool base layers already so mainly looking for insulation layer and outer layers. My instincts say go with the stratus But liking the looks of fanatic lite just wonder if wouldn't be warm enough. I would like some type of vest as well. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

labonte.r said:


> Hey guys not an addict yet but looking for some input on garment selection. First off I can't afford to buy everything so looking for input on some key peices that could be used to get me through the whole season. I'm a whitetail hunter and love in MASS and hunt OHIO as well. Weather can be from 70-0. Obviously looking at the whitetail system in EVII. Primarily treestand hunt as well. What would be a good start. Also I'm 5'10" 170lbs athletic build. Wear a 32x30 pant. I have quite a collection of Minus 33 wool base layers already so mainly looking for insulation layer and outer layers. My instincts say go with the stratus But liking the looks of fanatic lite just wonder if wouldn't be warm enough. I would like some type of vest as well. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


From my experience having the fanatic lite set, It is absolutely the quietest hunting clothing I have ever owned. Fit is great and very easy wearing gear. It is priced less than the stratus as well. With that said the stratus has gore windstopper which will make a huge difference when the temps start to drop and very well may be worth the extra money. I would pair either set with the Fanatic vest and with your already owned base layers should be good to go.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> From my experience having the fanatic lite set, It is absolutely the quietest hunting clothing I have ever owned. Fit is great and very easy wearing gear. It is priced less than the stratus as well. With that said the stratus has gore windstopper which will make a huge difference when the temps start to drop and very well may be worth the extra money. I would pair either set with the Fanatic vest and with your already owned base layers should be good to go.


Sounds advice there. A stratus jacket with the Fanatic vest and you should be set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys I'm really torn between the fanatic lite or stratus outerwear. Also any input on the Celsius vest vs the fanatic? Looks like I'm gonna need to take out a loan!


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

labonte.r said:


> Thanks for the input guys I'm really torn between the fanatic lite or stratus outerwear. Also any input on the Celsius vest vs the fanatic? Looks like I'm gonna need to take out a loan!


I would get something with Windstopper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Some of my first pieces were a Fanatic Lite jacket and a Fanatic vest. And I wore those into the 40s and 30s with a Minus 33 (-33) merino zip up sweater here in Ohio myself.

I find the Fanatic Lite easier to use than the Stratus jacket, and I have that, too. I say that because it is more flexible, it has the kangaroo pocket up front, and it also has a diagonal zipper that pulls it close to your body. I went up one size so I could layer under it and it still is one of my favorite Sitka pieces.

Yes, it does not have the windstopper, but I could wear a windbreaker under it if I needed to and it still would not be bulky.

The Fanatic vest is awesome. The kangaroo pocket in front is very warm, too. You can put that over the Fanatic Lite jacket, cut down on the wind (it has windstopper) and retain the kangaroo pocket. A couple of hand warmers in there on cold days and you do not have to wear bulky gloves while sitting there.

I have pretty much every piece in the EVII line, including the Stratus jacket and pants. They are nice, but if I were to do it again I think I'd get the most from Stratus pants, a Fanatic Lite jacket and a Fanatic vest.

BTW the Equinox pants are the BOMB! They are so comfortable they will probably feel better than any other pair of pants you have ever worn, including street clothes. Man, are they nice!


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks JMC Great input!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Have any of you used the core heavyweight bottoms over merino and under your stratus pants?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Have any of you used the core heavyweight bottoms over merino and under your stratus pants?


I have minus 33 mid merino... very warm


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife told me couple days ago I can use 5% of my work Christmas bonus for whatever I want. Sitka website here I come!!!!
Also would like to add I just bought that celsius jacket and boy would love it to be in any solid color so I can wear it everyday. Just love that jacket.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

enkriss said:


> I have minus 33 mid merino... very warm


I have minus33 and First Lite merino. For some reason I've been colder this year than last in similar temperatures. I'm trying to decide if the core heavyweights will fit properly between a merino base layer and my stratus pants and even if they do, will they help with warmth? I haven't purchased Sitka baselayers before. This would be a short term fix. Eventually, I'll get the Fanatic bibs, but that won't be until after the season. I'm trying to figure out if I need to suck it up for the remainder of the year or bite the bullet on the core pants now. I've got a $75 off $150 from 1800gear.com so I'm leaning towards the cores, I just don't want to buy something that will be of no use


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I have minus33 and First Lite merino. For some reason I've been colder this year than last in similar temperatures. I'm trying to decide if the core heavyweights will fit properly between a merino base layer and my stratus pants and even if they do, will they help with warmth? I haven't purchased Sitka baselayers before. This would be a short term fix. Eventually, I'll get the Fanatic bibs, but that won't be until after the season. I'm trying to figure out if I need to suck it up for the remainder of the year or bite the bullet on the core pants now. I've got a $75 off $150 from 1800gear.com so I'm leaning towards the cores, I just don't want to buy something that will be of no use


The sitka core heavyweight are my favorite baselayers. I wear them over the merino...


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I just started. I'm already a full fledged member of UAA (under armour anonymous). This year I bought the fanatic hoodie, the fanatic vest, the incinerator muff and the $80 hat. The hat is awesome for warmth, but I don't like how low it rides and when I turn my head it rubs up against my jacket or vest. Not a huge deal, and for the warmth I'll deal with it. 

Sunday I sat out in 30 degree temps with just my UA 4.0 base top/bottom, a pair of cabelas pants, the fanatic hoodie and the fanatic vest and was comfortable all day. Granted, the sun was out and it was not windy. 

I would like to get some bibs and a coat, but that will have to wait.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I wear Core Heavyweight over Minus33 midweight top underneath Fanatic Lite jacket. I like it and plan to get the Core bottoms as well.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

As a Leoadventure member I get 40% off. I just placed an order. Let's just say a few things for me and Christmas shopping for my boys is done! Still expensive but the quality is worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Dhom will it be possible to place and order for me?


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everybody, do any of you wear the fanatic hoody as an outer layer for early season....wander if the hoody will suffice instead of getting the fanatic light....thanks


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone knows if Sitka offers any black friday discounts?


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

hypochiro said:


> Hey everybody, do any of you wear the fanatic hoody as an outer layer for early season....wander if the hoody will suffice instead of getting the fanatic light....thanks


Yes, I do. Keep in mind our season starts in early September. I'll wear a light merino base and then the hoody until temps start to drop in October usually. Then I add the fanatic lite and stratus vest if it's windy until I switch to the fanatic


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Outsider said:


> Does anyone knows if Sitka offers any black friday discounts?


I don't think they do much straight from their website. Maybe free shipping. You'd have better luck finding deals on it through dealers


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I don't think they do much straight from their website. Maybe free shipping. You'd have better luck finding deals on it through dealers


Thank You. I wasn't sure cause when I checked on google for coupons it looks like last year they had a sale.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Dhom will it be possible to place and order for me?


I hope not unless he wants to ruin the benefit for anyone else eligible to receive it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hypochiro said:


> Hey everybody, do any of you wear the fanatic hoody as an outer layer for early season....wander if the hoody will suffice instead of getting the fanatic light....thanks


I was not a fan of the fanatic hoody. I would just wear baselayers up top until its time for a jacket or vest.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Outsider said:


> Dhom will it be possible to place and order for me?


Lol, absolutely not. I appreciate what Sitka does and would never jeopardize that relationship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dhom said:


> Lol, absolutely not. I appreciate what Sitka does and would never jeopardize that relationship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't serious :wink:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Dhom will it be possible to place and order for me?


Of course not.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Does anyone knows if Sitka offers any black friday discounts?


Check Diggs Outdoors around black friday. 25% off


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dhom said:


> Lol, absolutely not. I appreciate what Sitka does and would never jeopardize that relationship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't serious about it :wink:


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

My name is ___________ and I am a Sitkaholic..

its Sad but their gear is so good!! love Me some Sitka. Rockin some Sub Alpine this year and plenty of Elevated to go round. favorite piece is the Fanatic light jacket or maybe the Fanatic vest... LOL!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

MNarrow said:


> Check Diggs Outdoors around black friday. 25% off


They don't have everything I need.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Outsider said:


> They don't have everything I need.


I would hope they have some things you need at a 25% discount.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Outsider said:


> My wife told me couple days ago I can use 5% of my work Christmas bonus for whatever I want. Sitka website here I come!!!!
> Also would like to add I just bought that celsius jacket and boy would love it to be in any solid color so I can wear it everyday. Just love that jacket.[/QUO
> 
> I agree with the Celsius in a solid. Most comfortable jacket I own.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see this thread back up to the top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the core heavyweight bottoms. Hoping they'll be in before Thanksgiving so I can try them out that morning. I'd like to get the fanatic bibs this offseason but I've had my eye on the rain gear for quite some time...


----------



## Keatonall (Oct 4, 2017)

Getting rid of My Sitka stuff. Just started grad school and hurts me to say but don't have time to hunt anymore. I can put up pictures of everything later. I want to sell it all together if possible and not individual items. Paid roughly $1150 for all this. Would like to sell for $700 but willing to hear any offer.. just message me. 

Sitka Gear: (Optifade Open Country)
Timberline pants-32 (paid $200)
Used couple times. Great condition
Traverse Zip T- Large 
(New W/O Tags, paid $150)
Kelvin Vest-Large
(New W/ Tags, paid $125 for it new)
Kelvin Full Zip Jacket-XL 
(New W/ Tags, paid $200 for it new)
Jet-stream Lite Jacket-XL 
(New w/o tags, paid $175 for it new)
Baseball cap-OSFA
(new w/o tags, paid $30)
Blizzard Beanie-OSFA (2)
(New w/o tags, paid $80 for each)
Neck Gaiter-OSFA (2)
(New w/o Tags, Paid $35 for each)
*Fanatic Glove (Elev. II)-L
(Used twice, paid $40)


----------



## pilatusbahn (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been an addict for 2 years now....
Cant get enough of the stuff....
Been to Cabelas, Franks, Jays - and all stocked up with so many goodies.

But...ultimately - I'm in search of a Stratus Vest. 2xL
If anyone loses their addiction and wants to feed mine!!!

Please let me know.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Do any of you have an opinion on the downpour series? I stand hunt. Does it keep you dry? What range of temps does it work in? How does it layer? Etc.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do any of you have an opinion on the downpour series? I stand hunt. Does it keep you dry? What range of temps does it work in? How does it layer? Etc.


It does keep you dry but it probably wont layer well. It does not fit loose... as a matter of fact the pants are good size or so undersized. The tall size fits like a regular in their other pants. I was not happy with the fit.


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I am also interested in hearing about the downpour set...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I just received a Core Heavyweight zip-T. From what I can tell this piece is the same as the Fanatic hoodie minus the hood and face mask. Can anyone confirm this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

dhom said:


> I just received a Core Heavyweight zip-T. From what I can tell this piece is the same as the Fanatic hoodie minus the hood and face mask. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


correct

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

nockedup said:


> correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


So an extra $60 for a hood and face mask. Wonder why they are discontinuing the heavyweight zip-T for 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

dhom said:


> So an extra $60 for a hood and face mask. Wonder why they are discontinuing the heavyweight zip-T for 2018?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hood. face mask. kangaroo pocket. different sleeves with convertible mittens. 
Maybe not a $60 price difference worth of add ons, but my fanatic hoody is a favorite for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pig Swinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Best deal of this stuff is where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

SteveSpag said:


> I am also interested in hearing about the downpour set...


I bought the downpour series this year but it never rained so I`ll have to wait till next year to test it. I did order mine in a larger size so I can layer if needed. One thing I noticed it really thin and should pack very easy.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dhom said:


> I just received a Core Heavyweight zip-T. From what I can tell this piece is the same as the Fanatic hoodie minus the hood and face mask. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny because just last month I sent them an email asking about layers for our state. They replied I should use core lightweight and fanatic hoody. Nothing about core heavy weight top as they recommend on their website. I'm gonna say I don't like hoods for bowhunting so I will take the heavy weight zip-t


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Outsider said:


> It's funny because just last month I sent them an email asking about layers for our state. They replied I should use core lightweight and fanatic hoody. Nothing about core heavy weight top as they recommend on their website. I'm gonna say I don't like hoods for bowhunting so I will take the heavy weight zip-t


I would rather save the $60 and pair the Heavyweight T with the Fanatic vest. I can’t really see the weight of the T/hoodie being warm enough for below the upper 50’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Core heavy weight is a great base layer. I also really like the traverse zip t. Its one of favorite pieces. Not a real big fan of the Fanatic hoody...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I wear the fanatic hoodie quote a bit and it is one of my go-to pieces. With that being said, I hate the built in mitts a d the extra length of the sleeves but I can deal with it. Also, it is not some piece that magcally gets you down the cold temps unless you are not very sensitive to cold at all and can wear shorts and a t-shirt when it’s freezing out. 

For me, it can be worn over a lightweight layer for mid-upper 50’s and that’s it. It get’s used under other things when it gets colder.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I wear the fanatic hoodie quote a bit and it is one of my go-to pieces. With that being said, I hate the built in mitts a d the extra length of the sleeves but I can deal with it. Also, it is not some piece that magcally gets you down the cold temps unless you are not very sensitive to cold at all and can wear shorts and a t-shirt when it’s freezing out. 

For me, it can be worn over a lightweight layer for mid-upper 50’s and that’s it. It get’s used under other things when it gets colder.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I wonder if they are replacing the Heavyweight T with something else or just dropping it all together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Core Heavyweight and Fanatic Hoodie are quite a bit different. You add on the kangaroo pocket, longer sleeves with built in mitts, hood, and facemask. I personally LOVE my fanatic hoodies and wear them a ton. The hood is very low profile and the built in facemask I use way more than I thought I would. They've never caused an issue for bowhunting. I have both and the hoodie gets worn every sit, whether it's hot or cold. The Heavyweight only gets used as a layer when it's very cold out. 

The Downpour suit isn't something I'm going to go walking around through the timber with, but I do like it. I've hunted in it twice in heavy rain and was glad I have it. It was a little stiff when I first got it but after treating it, washing it, and wearing it a couple times it is much better now. I don't use it a lot, but I've been glad I've had it the few times I've needed it.


----------



## Coomdaddy (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought I had beat the addiction but here I sit after ordering three new subalpine pieces to go with the collection. Hoping it works well for turkey hunting and early bow season.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just bought a couple pair of Gradient Pants in dirt. The addiction continues. 

Camofire had a bunch of Sitka on today. Some is still up. I'm missed out on my size.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just bought a couple pair of Gradient Pants in dirt. The addiction continues. 

Camofire had a bunch of Sitka on today. Some is still up. I'm missed out on my size.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

Became addict about two weeks ago, purchased fanatic bib and jacket. Went back two days later purchased Allegheny exp heavyweight top and bottom and vest...
Bottom line is the stuff hugely expensive but you usually get what you pay for in this case every bit of it and more I’m hooked 
Mrbirdog


----------



## CalebHennek (Nov 22, 2015)

My addiction is about two rubbermaid totes full, and a fanatic suit, incinerator muff, and incinerator mitts are on my list for next year.... there goes another thousand+$ ....


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

dhom said:


> I wonder if they are replacing the Heavyweight T with something else or just dropping it all together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are just getting rid of the waterfowl HW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

01foreman400 said:


> They are just getting rid of the waterfowl HW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless I am missing something but this is from the Whitetail section. Look at the last line.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

dhom said:


> Unless I am missing something but this is from the Whitetail section. Look at the last line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only one discounted on their site and others. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, I did not see anywhere that was listed. Good to know, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys with the Celsius shacket: what do you layer with it and in what temps??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just ordered fanatic bibs and core heavyweight hoody. Bought my dad a Celsius jacket. Never ends


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

hokiehunter373 said:


> You guys with the Celsius shacket: what do you layer with it and in what temps??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bumping for this question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Bumping for this question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold the shacket I had. Being 6'-4" it was about 4" to short.

I thought it was a nice piece a little undersized. When I had it my favorite layering scenario was the shacket over the top of the fanatic hoody. As far as layering under jackets, I found that challenging because of the collar. The collar of the jacket and the collar of the shacket didnt jive well. it was just really annoying....


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I got a delivery the other day of some miscellaneous Sitka items that I needed to round out my gear. Dakota pants, Ballistic beanie, Stratus gloves, and Pantanal gloves. The addiction runs strong in this one.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

hokiehunter373 said:


> You guys with the Celsius shacket: what do you layer with it and in what temps??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have a shacket but I do own the jacket. I put regular t-shirt under and Cabela's Men's Thermal Zone Standhunter 1/2-Zip Top with Polartec®. So far I have sit down in about 25F temperature and have not used my Incinerator jacket yet. I'm planning to get some sitka core heavyweight before christmas


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

enkriss said:


> I sold the shacket I had. Being 6'-4" it was about 4" to short.
> 
> I thought it was a nice piece a little undersized. When I had it my favorite layering scenario was the shacket over the top of the fanatic hoody. As far as layering under jackets, I found that challenging because of the collar. The collar of the jacket and the collar of the shacket didnt jive well. it was just really annoying....


I'm like 5'6" so I don't see that being a problem lol. What temps did you wear the hoodie/shacket combo?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm like 5'6" so I don't see that being a problem lol. What temps did you wear the hoodie/shacket combo?


If there was no wind. Low 50's. wind I would use my stratus jacket instead.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm like 5'6" so I don't see that being a problem lol. What temps did you wear the hoodie/shacket combo?



For me, Im about the same as enkriss, low 50’s. It does not block wind so take that in account. One time i was wearing that combo and it was fine with the slight wind during the day when the sun was out but i got chilled when the sun went down. The cold just went right through it. 

I personally find it is a better insulation piece and I have no issues at all wearing it under the Stratus jacket. With good base layers i can get into low 30’s that way.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

chaded said:


> For me, Im about the same as enkriss, low 50’s. It does not block wind so take that in account. One time i was wearing that combo and it was fine with the slight wind during the day when the sun was out but i got chilled when the sun went down. The cold just went right through it.
> 
> I personally find it is a better insulation piece and I have no issues at all wearing it under the Stratus jacket. With good base layers i can get into low 30’s that way.


I'm thinking of it as insulation but I feel like I would have too many different things that overlap. If I buy it, I think I need to sell a piece or two, but don't know what. For tops, I've got merino layers and the fanatic hoody. I've also got the stratus vest, fanatic lite jacket and fanatic jacket. Thoughts anyone? Maybe I just don't need it and I really do have an addiction lol


----------



## FDJ360 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this a thread for those guys that buy a $4oo pair of jeans that some mechanic wore for two years kind of stuff?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

FDJ360 said:


> Is this a thread for those guys that buy a $4oo pair of jeans that some mechanic wore for two years kind of stuff?


Not even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FDJ360 (Aug 22, 2014)

dhom said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems like it!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I sold the shacket I had. Being 6'-4" it was about 4" to short.
> 
> I thought it was a nice piece a little undersized. When I had it my favorite layering scenario was the shacket over the top of the fanatic hoody. As far as layering under jackets, I found that challenging because of the collar. The collar of the jacket and the collar of the shacket didnt jive well. it was just really annoying....


I’m just getting my addiction started in earnest but I already have a problem. Granted, it’s not just Sitka but, why does every piece, including some of the base and mid layers, have to have those darn, tall zip up mock T collars? Once you layer a vest and a jacket you already have way too much stuff around your neck to even zip up the outer piece. Stick a rain shell on over that and there’s zippers over zippers over more zippers.

If you’re trying to shoot a bow, the long collars stick out when not zipped up. 

It would be nice if more pieces, especially the base and mid layer stuff, had the plain crew neck collars. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

FDJ360 said:


> seems like it!


You thoughts may change if you ever own some. You will find the the quality and design are top notch. If it’s not for you, that’s okay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Just got the incinerator jacket and bibs on a black Friday sale. Have yet to test it out - it's 60 degrees in central Minnesota today. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

FDJ360 said:


> Is this a thread for those guys that buy a $4oo pair of jeans that some mechanic wore for two years kind of stuff?


This isn't a thread for sitka haters. F off.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> This isn't a thread for sitka haters. F off.


Yep he needs to stick to the Walmart clearance rack for his clothing...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My newest favorite piece is the Gradient Hoodie. I have been wearing it for a while now and it is the Fanatic hoodie on steroids. I love it, plus no annoying mits that fold back. I got in the waterfowl pattern and it blends into corn fields and dried grass amazingly well. I will absolutely be buying one when the solid colors hit the market after the Shot show. I am no where near a duck/goose guy, tried it and outside being able to spend some time with some cool dogs it is just not for me but I really like a lot of the waterfowl pieces.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have never looked at that piece, but that is something like I thought the whitetail line needed, a true hoodie on steroids. Harness pass through, 1/2 zip, handwarmer pocket, windstopper. It would be great as a stand alone or paired with the fanatic vest.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

My new favorite Jacket might be the Kelvin active. Just got it. Wish they made it in solids I would wear it everyday


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> My newest favorite piece is the Gradient Hoodie. I have been wearing it for a while now and it is the Fanatic hoodie on steroids. I love it, plus no annoying mits that fold back. I got in the waterfowl pattern and it blends into corn fields and dried grass amazingly well. I will absolutely be buying one when the solid colors hit the market after the Shot show. I am no where near a duck/goose guy, tried it and outside being able to spend some time with some cool dogs it is just not for me but I really like a lot of the waterfowl pieces.


Isn’t that like the cold weather hoody they had? It was nice shirt but the dam sleeves were so short.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Similar too, but it is a hoodie with a kangaroo pocket and a slightly different outter material.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> I have never looked at that piece, but that is something like I thought the whitetail line needed, a true hoodie on steroids. Harness pass through, 1/2 zip, handwarmer pocket, windstopper. It would be great as a stand alone or paired with the fanatic vest.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’d buy that fo sho


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I am currently working on selling all the current hunting clothes and just cleaning out my hunting room in general. The goal is to replace it all with Sitka. I've done my research and I know what I want to go with. 


My question is this: Is there a specific time of year that it is better than others to buy, discount wise? Or is it a case of if you can find a piece 20-25% off, you buy it? What is considered a good discount? Seems like most of the stuff I can find on sale, not counting used, is in the 20-30% off range. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I am currently working on selling all the current hunting clothes and just cleaning out my hunting room in general. The goal is to replace it all with Sitka. I've done my research and I know what I want to go with.
> 
> 
> My question is this: Is there a specific time of year that it is better than others to buy, discount wise? Or is it a case of if you can find a piece 20-25% off, you buy it? What is considered a good discount? Seems like most of the stuff I can find on sale, not counting used, is in the 20-30% off range. Thanks for the help.


Most will be 20%. Rarely will you find 30%. On discontinued items you can find them cheap on Camofire.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I am currently working on selling all the current hunting clothes and just cleaning out my hunting room in general. The goal is to replace it all with Sitka. I've done my research and I know what I want to go with.
> 
> 
> My question is this: Is there a specific time of year that it is better than others to buy, discount wise? Or is it a case of if you can find a piece 20-25% off, you buy it? What is considered a good discount? Seems like most of the stuff I can find on sale, not counting used, is in the 20-30% off range. Thanks for the help.


Look into leoadventures. Idk what your job is but if you qualify it’s a $25 membership and you’ll get 40% off year round. They actually ran a sale from thanksgiving to today for 50% off and free shipping. Other than that camofire if you’re patient. eBay sometimes. Classifieds on here. Wait til post season and when the new sitka stuff comes out. You should be able to get the old patterns/discontinued stuff for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Got my Timberline pants in moss today. 

I think I'll sleep in them tonight.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> My newest favorite piece is the Gradient Hoodie. I have been wearing it for a while now and it is the Fanatic hoodie on steroids. I love it, plus no annoying mits that fold back. I got in the waterfowl pattern and it blends into corn fields and dried grass amazingly well. I will absolutely be buying one when the solid colors hit the market after the Shot show. I am no where near a duck/goose guy, tried it and outside being able to spend some time with some cool dogs it is just not for me but I really like a lot of the waterfowl pieces.


I just looked at it. That would be perfect in place of the fanatic hoody. Any idea what colors, black would be great for in a ground blind. I ordered a pair of incinerator mitts and a jet stream jacket in moss the other day, can't wait to get them.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone have a drifter duffel? Im thinking about getting the 120L to store all my whitetail clothes in.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

4IDARCHER said:


> My newest favorite piece is the Gradient Hoodie. I have been wearing it for a while now and it is the Fanatic hoodie on steroids. I love it, plus no annoying mits that fold back. I got in the waterfowl pattern and it blends into corn fields and dried grass amazingly well. I will absolutely be buying one when the solid colors hit the market after the Shot show. I am no where near a duck/goose guy, tried it and outside being able to spend some time with some cool dogs it is just not for me but I really like a lot of the waterfowl pieces.


 Sounds like Traverse except it's full zip.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I am currently working on selling all the current hunting clothes and just cleaning out my hunting room in general. The goal is to replace it all with Sitka. I've done my research and I know what I want to go with.
> 
> 
> My question is this: Is there a specific time of year that it is better than others to buy, discount wise? Or is it a case of if you can find a piece 20-25% off, you buy it? What is considered a good discount? Seems like most of the stuff I can find on sale, not counting used, is in the 20-30% off range. Thanks for the help.


If you find something in your size at 20-25% off, jump on it.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

CRE10 said:


> Sounds like Traverse except it's full zip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have both the traverse cold weather hoodie and the gradient and much prefer the Gradient. They are very similar with the same high loft fleece on the inside and very similar if not identical material on the outside. The hoodie is a slimmer fit though as it is made to go under waders but I also like how that closer cut fits under other layers and how on the warmer days in the later fall how it closes in about your waist and doesn’t let as much cool air in (yes I know there are drawstring on the cold weather hoodie, but I can never seem to get them right). The kangaroo pocket on the Gradiant is also a really nice touch and the hood and is cut a bit different and fits over other hats better I feel.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Well the fanatic bibs should be arriving today so my lineup will consist of merino base layers and:

Bottoms

Core Heavyweight Bottoms
Equinox Pant
Stratus Pant
Fanatic Bib

Tops

Fanatic Hoody
Stratus Vest
Fanatic Lite Jacket
Fanatic Jacket

Necessities

Fanatic Glove
Neck Gaiter 
Stratus Beanie

Any changes/subtractions/additions any of you would make?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Well the fanatic bibs should be arriving today so my lineup will consist of merino base layers and:
> 
> Bottoms
> 
> ...


I do love my fanatic beanie when it gets under 40 
I also bought stratus gloves for gun hunting 
I also like merino equinox gloves when fanatic gloves don't cut it. Seems like fanatic gloves loves moisture 

but I basically have the same line up you have except I have fanatic vest instead of stratus


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I would get the stratus jacket instead of the fanatic lite jacket... but thats just me.


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I do love my fanatic beanie when it gets under 40
> I also bought stratus gloves for gun hunting
> I also like merino equinox gloves when fanatic gloves don't cut it. Seems like fanatic gloves loves moisture
> 
> but I basically have the same line up you have except I have fanatic vest instead of stratus


Incinerator hat is legit with the bill on it for when the sun pops out!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

cold weather hoodie
Incinerator hat
Equinox set

And the Fanatic set on the way! Yep I am hooked!!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I blame leoadventures!


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

77chevy said:


> I blame leoadventures!


Man I wish I was eligible for that. That makes the price not sting near as bad. Are public utility employees eligible??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

CRE10 said:


> Incinerator hat is legit with the bill on it for when the sun pops out!


Great , now I have to get that ! lol


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Guys, they are discontinuing some items. You might want to act upon getting anything you have been holding out on if they are being discontinued. 

Sitka has free shipping in December, and reduced prices on discontinued items. And many retailers are discounting items to get rid of them to get ready for 2018.

I just bought a merino base layer upper and lower in EV II minutes ago at a 35% discount on fleabay. Now not everything is discounted that much, but the time to buy it whenever you can is when it is on sale.

Call me crazy but I have over 100 Sitka pieces - 113, actually - and 66% of them were bought at a discount of up to 66%. Most of that is because later I learned to only buy when they are on sale, unless they are a lower-priced item, like up to $80.00, here and there.

That is the only way I could have gotten so many (that and not buying pretty much any other things) and I’m covered for all weather conditions by now. 

Also, I can sell them later and not take a total beating on them because I bought many of them at a discounted price.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Just in case you’re wondering. And now I have to leave to go over the hill and get into my blind. :rapture:

SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017

113 Items Total -66% bought on sale/discount (75/113)

Optifade Elevated II - 47 items, 47% of items on sale

Core Lightweight Crew SS XL - F&S retail
Core Lightweight Crew SS XL - F&S retail
Core Lightweight Crew LS XL - Vances 40% off
Merino Core Crew LS XL - eBay 35% off
Merino Core Bottom XL - eBay 35% off
Core Lightweight Hoody LS XL - AT 25% off
Core Lightweight Hoody 1/4 Zip 2017 XL eBay retail 
Core Heavyweight 1/4 Zip T XL -AT 38% off
Core Heavyweight Bottom XL - eBay 21% off
Equinox pants SZ 40 - Vances 40% off
Equinox pants SZ 38 - ArcheryTalk 42% off
Equinox jacket 2XL - Cabelas retail
Stratus pants XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus jacket XL - eBay discount 28% off
Stratus vest XL - eBay retail
Stratus gloves XL - Cabelas retail
Fanatic Lite bibs XL - eBay retail 
Fanatic Lite jacket 2XL - Vances on sale 40% off
Fanatic bibs XL - Vances 40% off
Fanatic jacket XL - Mtn Archery discount 25% off
Fanatic vest XL - Vances 40% off
Fanatic vest 2XL - Vances 40% off
Fanatic Hoody XL - Cabelas 25% off
Incinerator jacket XL - AT 30% off
Incinerator bibs XL - Cabelas 21% off
Incinerator bibs 2XL - Cabelas 40% off
Incinerator Hand Muff - Amazon retail
Incinerator Flip Mitt - XL LTL Acorn 40% off
Downpour Rain jacket XL - Cabelas retail
Downpour Rain pants 2XL - Cabelas retail
Downpour GoreTex Gloves XL - eBay retail
Fanatic gloves XL - Vances retail 
Lightweight balaclava - F&S retail
Heavyweight balaclava - Cabelas retail - for layering
Heavyweight balaclava - Vances retail
Beanie - Vances retail
Stratus beanie - Bean Outdoors retail
Fanatic beanie - Field & Stream discount - 20% off
Sitka facemask EVII- Vances retail 
Lightweight neck gaiter - Vances retail
Fanatic neck gaiter - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - Vances retail
Sitka cap EV II - eBay $0 w/ FL bibs
Sitka cap EV II - Cabelas retail
Sitka cap EV II - Vances retail
Sitka Stratus Headband - Cabelas retail
Bino Harness - Sitka direct retail

Misc Sitka Gear- 6 Items
66% (4/6) on sale

Bomber belt XL - Sitka direct retail 
Bomber belt L - Sitka direct 29% off
Bomber Belt Woodsmoke XL - Field & Stream 25% off
Sitka Suspenders - AT 30% off
Seafoam Green & Gray Trucker Hat - OSFA - Cabelas retail
Bow Holder - free from Ben at Sitka

Optifade Open Country - 37 items, 89% (33/37) on sale

Core Lightweight Crew SS XL - F&S retail
Core Lightweight Crew LS XL - Vances 30% off
Core Lightweight Hoody LS XL AT 25% off
Merino Core Zip T - XL - AT 45% off
Merino Core Zip T - XL - AT 45% off
90 Degree jacket XL - Vances 30% off 
90 degree pants SZ 40 - Vances 30% off 
Ascent Pants - XL Mountain Archery 30% off
Mountain Pants SZ 40 w/susp - F&S 10% off
Mountain Jacket - XL - LTL Acorn 15% off
Mountain Jacket - XL - Sitka Direct - Free
Timberline Jacket - XL - AT 35% off
Timberline pants SZ 40 - Mountain Archery 30% off 
Stormfront GoreTex pants OC XL F&S 23% off
Stormfront GoreTex jacket OC XL Amazon 23% off
Stormfront GoreTex Gaiters OC XL - Amazon 20 % off
Stormfront GTX Hat OC - GoreTex - Sitka retail
Stormfront Gloves OC L - Amazon 20% off
Traverse Zip T XL - eBay auction won 29 % off
Traverse Cold Weather Hoody 2XL - Diggs 16% off
Core Hvy Wt Zip T 2XL - Vances 30% off
Kelvin jacket XL - AT 39% off
Kelvin Light Vest XL OC eBay 32% off 
Kelvin Light Hoody XL OC eBay 33% off 
Kelvin Lite pants XL F&S 45% off
Sitka hat OC - eBay retail
OC beanie - F&S 30% off
OC Jetstream Beanie - eBay 20% off
OC Blizzard Beanie - eBay 23% off
OC Sitka facemask - eBay 20% off
OC Lightweight neck gaiter - eBay 36% off
OC Heavyweight neck gaiter - eBay 15% off
Jetstream vest 2XL - Vances retail
Jetstream jacket 2XL - Vances 40% off
Jetstream gloves XL - F&S 20% off hunting use
Jetstream gloves XL - eBay 15% off street use 
Merino wool gloves XL - AT 14% off

Optifade Forest - 3 items, 100% of items on sale 

Merino wool XL - Vances 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances 40% off
Merino wool 2XL - Vances 40% off

Solid Color, Gray - 2 items, 100% on sale

Core Lightweight Bottom XL - eBay 66% off
Traverse Bottom XXL - eBay 40% off

Solid Color, Black - 2 Items, 50% on sale
Fanatic Hoody XXL - Cabelas retail
Jetstream Beanie - LTL Acorn 20% off

Solid Color, Pyrite - 4 items, 75% on sale

Core Silk Lightweight Boxer XL - F&S 25% off - hunting only
Core Silk Lightweight Boxer XL - Amazon 12% off - hunting only
Core Silk Lightweight Boxer XL - Cabelas Retail 
Merino Core Boxer XL - AT 60% off

BACKPACKS: 8 Items 
Ascent 12 - OC - F&S retail
Ascent 20 - AT 45% off
Tool Bucket - EVII - Sitka Gear retail
Sitka Woodsmoke Alpine Ruck - eBay 21% off
Bivy 30 - OC - AT 27% off
Bivy 45 Tall model - OC - Diggs Outdoors 20% off 
Bivy 45 Regular model - OC - AT 42% off
Bivy 45 Cover - OC - Amazon retail

Optifade Open Country & EVII - Related
4 items, 50% (2/4) of items on sale

Danner Gila OC Boot- Size 12E Amazon 32% off
Lacrosse Alphaburly Pro 18 EVII rubber boots Size 11 - (Grayish)
Overstock.com - retail
Lacrosse Alphaburly Pro 18 EVII rubber boots Size 11 (Brownish)
Amazon 21% off
Lacrosse Alphaburly Pro 18 EVII 800G rubber boots - Size 11
Mack's Prairie Wings - retail

HAVE COVERED:

- Full OC Setup to Late Mid-Season
- Full EVII Setup from Early thru Late Seasons
- Full Neck Gaiter Range, both EVII and OC
- Full Beanie Range, both EVII and OC 
- Two Silk Boxers - Full Weekend Underlayer 
- Every Base Layer from Merino to Traverse to Core Heavyweight 
- Full Insulation Layers - Kelvin Lite Hoody, Vest, Pants & Kelvin Jacket
- Full OC Rain Setup with Stormfront Jacket, Pants, Hat, Gloves, Leg Gaiters and Lacrosse EVII Alphaburly Pro 18 rubber boots
- Full EVII Rain Setup with Downpour Jacket, Pants, Gloves & EVII boots

Backpack Setups from 1200 CI to 4500 CI - 

- 1200 Ascent 12
- 1900 Toolbucket 
- 2000 Ascent 20
- 2800 Alpine Ruck
- 3000 Bivy 30
- 42/4500 Bivy 45 Tall
- 42/4500 Bivy 45 Regular

Three Camelback water bladders for the above packs
- Two insulated and one uninsulated


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

^^^^ Dude how long did it take you to type that list down. You got more time on your hands than I


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

jmclfrsh said:


> Just in case you’re wondering. And now I have to leave to go over the hill and get into my blind. :rapture:
> 
> SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
> 
> ...


What's the point in having say two Incinerator bibs or 2 fanatic vest???


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

A CASE DEEP said:


> ^^^^ Dude how long did it take you to type that list down. You got more time on your hands than I


I started a running tally at about 40 items and just add to it when I add an item, and update the numbers. 

So it was just a copy and paste job.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jmclfrsh said:


> I started a running tally at about 40 items and just add to it when I add an item, and update the numbers.
> 
> So it was just a copy and paste job.


Do you have a dedicated room in your house to store all your clothes?...lol...that is a lot! I would confuse myself trying to figure out what to wear.

Hey, wait a minute. While I was typing that I think figured out why my wife takes so damn long to get ready to go anywhere....:mg:


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

CRE10 said:


> What's the point in having say two Incinerator bibs or 2 fanatic vest???


I bought different sizes for layering. For instance, I like the Stratus jacket, and the 2X Fanatic vest layers over it to keep it from puffing out in front plus cuts down on arm bulk and gives me a kangaroo pocket again. That thing is awesome and keeps me from having to wear a glove on my release hand.

I bought the XL Stratus vest as one of my first pieces. I used it to layer over my Fanatic Lite jacket. That is another great piece. 

On the Incinerators, with just a base layer under the XL it works pretty good. I got the 2XLs at the Bargain Cave at Cabelas and they still have the tags on them. Never been worn. I was planning on giving someone a great deal on them, but am wondering if it is really cold out, I could wear my Stratus pants to my hunting area and the 2XLs could go right over them, then I can take them off when I take the long walk out. 

Seems crazy but it’s fun figuring out different combinations, and eventually I will sell pieces that I do not use.

I like to think there is a “method to my madness” as my mom used to say. That, or I’m just tore up!


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

I got about 3 sets of hunting clothing and grear between Sitka, First Lite, and Kuiu with a lot of overlap for several environments, hunt styles, and temperature ranges.

But I can't resist a good deal if I see one 

I like having a separate set of gear in my truck for example so I can just stop in the field on the way home from work. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

jmclfrsh said:


> Just in case you’re wondering. And now I have to leave to go over the hill and get into my blind. :rapture:
> 
> SITKA GEAR INVENTORY 2016/2017
> 
> ...


WOW how do you store all of this???


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I still prefer the F/L or KUIU merino to sitka

Sitka wins for the outerlayers though


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> Incinerator hat is legit with the bill on it for when the sun pops out!


Hate not having a bill, I like a boonie hat as well. Wish they would make one of those

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

77chevy said:


> I still prefer the F/L or KUIU merino to sitka
> 
> Sitka wins for the outerlayers though


Agreed with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsonjosh24 (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got the Kelvin lite hoody and mountain pants and the mid weight core base layer. 
These are my first pieces of Sitka. I can only hunt whitetails where I’m at. Is that a decent starter set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

Leoadventures hooked me at the end of October. Started with the stratus system with base layers and a Celsius jacket as well as a tool bucket pack! With late season fast approaching I bought the incincerator system! I have not been caught yet by the boss!


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

Incinerator 



HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Leoadventures hooked me at the end of October. Started with the stratus system with base layers and a Celsius jacket as well as a tool bucket pack! With late season fast approaching I bought the incincerator system! I have not been caught yet by the boss!


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

Just need the incinerator set and the shacket, I’ll have the complete whitetail lineup. It’s a sickness


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Most of my merino is minus33 because of price but first lite is definitely better. First lite is the best you can buy for merino in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious how FL is better than all the hiking brand merino clothing? I think icebreaker, Rab, and Simms make very high quality merino. I only have one first lite piece and it doesn't seem any better than those brands and there's more brands I haven't mentioned that are all comparable. I never see first lite on sale so I don't buy it when there's sales on the other brands. My last purchase was the Simms 1/2 zip midweight top that I found on sale for $30 instead of $120.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wolfey said:


> Just curious how FL is better than all the hiking brand merino clothing? I think icebreaker, Rab, and Simms make very high quality merino. I only have one first lite piece and it doesn't seem any better than those brands and there's more brands I haven't mentioned that are all comparable. I never see first lite on sale so I don't buy it when there's sales on the other brands. My last purchase was the Simms 1/2 zip midweight top that I found on sale for $30 instead of $120.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Back when I looked into it the merino they used was the smallest fiber (?) I think that was available. Can’t remember exactly but something like that. It equates to it being the softest. And they run sales pretty frequently on their site. Especially around thanksgiving when you can find a lot of it 30-40% off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Back when I looked into it the merino they used was the smallest fiber (?) I think that was available. Can’t remember exactly but something like that. It equates to it being the softest. And they run sales pretty frequently on their site. Especially around thanksgiving when you can find a lot of it 30-40% off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The micron size of the fibers on their midweight merino is 18.5 microns. That's pretty standard in the industry and most companies use it. Anything under 20micron will be non itchy so it's not really a factor with merino. Things to look for that make a difference are quality zippers and zipper cages, the length of the garment so it covers more and stays tucked in and durability. Durability is where I notice differences between brands. Minus 33 wore out fast compared to the 5-6 other brands I've used over the years so I don't recommend them. I usually only buy merino when it's 50% or more off retail because it wears out fast compared to other clothing which is why I'm slowly changing to synthetics. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Question to fanatic jacket owners. Does it absorb water? Asking cause I was thinking to get rid of incinerator jacket and get fanatic but past weekend I was wearing my celsius jacket (I always bring incinerator with me also just in case) and it was snowing. After some time snow on the jacket start to melt and I could see it getting damp. Is the fanatic jacket outside material same as celsius?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Question to fanatic jacket owners. Does it absorb water? Asking cause I was thinking to get rid of incinerator jacket and get fanatic but past weekend I was wearing my celsius jacket (I always bring incinerator with me also just in case) and it was snowing. After some time snow on the jacket start to melt and I could see it getting damp. Is the fanatic jacket outside material same as celsius?


Fanatic material is not the same as the Celsius. The fanatic does have windstopper but no goretex so it will absorb the water and after it seeps through you will get wet. The incinerator would be best in those situations.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Fanatic material is not the same as the Celsius. The fanatic does have windstopper but no goretex so it will absorb the water and after it seeps through you will get wet. The incinerator would be best in those situations.


Thanks for the reply. I might keep the incinerator then since I love to hunt when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

I believe the fanatic has a DWR finish, you should be fine in snow but it’s not water proof like gore-Tex.


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys - I have some pieces of Sitka gear, but was looking for some advice from long time users. I am looking to buy a Sitka Stratus set in Elevated II. A deal popped up locally for a guy that has a Sitka Stratus and Sitka Fanatic set in Elevated Forest pattern that he is willing to let go for $600 (heck of a deal). My question is what are the differences between the older Sitka Stratus pants and new - I've heard they're lighter and more of a microfleece material. Also, for anyone who had the older version of the Elevated Forest pattern how does it compare to Elevated II? Is it worth paying the extra money for the newer Sitka stuff or saving a few bucks with outfits that are a few years old?


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

jsun713 said:


> Hey guys - I have some pieces of Sitka gear, but was looking for some advice from long time users. I am looking to buy a Sitka Stratus set in Elevated II. A deal popped up locally for a guy that has a Sitka Stratus and Sitka Fanatic set in Elevated Forest pattern that he is willing to let go for $600 (heck of a deal). My question is what are the differences between the older Sitka Stratus pants and new - I've heard they're lighter and more of a microfleece material. Also, for anyone who had the older version of the Elevated Forest pattern how does it compare to Elevated II? Is it worth paying the extra money for the newer Sitka stuff or saving a few bucks with outfits that are a few years old?


The older stratus were bibs instead of pants. They are coming out with a new Stratus bids this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Curtdawg88 said:


> The older stratus were bibs instead of pants. They are coming out with a new Stratus bids this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you get your hands on some in Mississippi. My local store has very limited selection of Sitka.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Barlow96 said:


> Where do you get your hands on some in Mississippi. My local store has very limited selection of Sitka.


This time of year most places will have limited selection but Hook and Bullet in Ridgeland, 601 Sports in Vicksburg and Brookhaven, Sportscenter in Natchez, Hunters Haven in Oxford are the places I’ve seen it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Camofire has a bunch of Sitka on sale right now. The Downpour jacket is tempting me....

Just got my Dakota Vest and Gradient pants last week. These gradient pants are so comfy, I'm almost considering ordering a pair to wear around the house....


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Curtdawg88 said:


> This time of year most places will have limited selection but Hook and Bullet in Ridgeland, 601 Sports in Vicksburg and Brookhaven, Sportscenter in Natchez, Hunters Haven in Oxford are the places I’ve seen it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Van's in Brandon also carried some pieces this year (elevated II and Subalpine). They still have some in stock as of last week.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Curtdawg88 said:


> This time of year most places will have limited selection but Hook and Bullet in Ridgeland, 601 Sports in Vicksburg and Brookhaven, Sportscenter in Natchez, Hunters Haven in Oxford are the places I’ve seen it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


601 is where I was talking about.


----------



## Jeremiah29:11 (Dec 18, 2016)

Back to the top for anyone else who loves the few “necessities” they have and is “patiently” waiting for some good deals on whitetail stuff!:wink:


----------



## Hewald (May 10, 2018)

I'm looking for help finding the optifade forest color or early whitetail I believe for my son who is currently completing basic and going on to AIT. I'd like to surprise him at his graduation. He is training to be a combat engineer at Ft Leonardward, MO. He was handed down a few pieces of gear and adores it! And since I know he will spending a lot of time in the field I'd like to help keep him warm I truly appreciate any help. He wears a large top, and 32x32 in bottoms. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

check the site, they revamped it and have lots still in stock.

I will be getting the stratus bibs when they are available in July or so

The new cold weather hoodie in elevated looks nice too.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Any of you addicts need a Fanatic Jacket in medium?


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi
My addiction started in 2010. Traverse zip tee. The beginning of the end of all other hunting clothing for me. I now go from and ESW shirt to the incinerator bib. 

I have a problem 
It will continue, I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyEddie (Nov 12, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just wait until you become a Sitka/Kuiu/First Lite addict.
> Then it becomes stupid crazy!
> I could buy a nice used pickup for all the $$ blown on this gear.


^^^^This! I was a Kuiu addict first, then added Sitka, and how have First Lite on the brain - and I think I'm also addicted to Woolpower. And guns. And knives....


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

CrazyEddie said:


> ^^^^This! I was a Kuiu addict first, then added Sitka, and how have First Lite on the brain - and I think I'm also addicted to Woolpower. And guns. And knives....


Are you my twin brother?


----------



## CrazyEddie (Nov 12, 2017)

Toadmeister said:


> Are you my twin brother?


For your sake, I hope not! It would be very bizarre though if you are also now considering a Wilson Combat EDC X9 vs STI DVC Carry....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

CrazyEddie said:


> For your sake, I hope not! It would be very bizarre though if you are also now considering a Wilson Combat EDC X9 vs STI DVC Carry....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, but tell me more...

Do you like crazy Redhead women too?


----------



## CrazyEddie (Nov 12, 2017)

Toadmeister said:


> No, but tell me more...
> 
> Do you like crazy Redhead women too?


Ha! Not in many years, as my wife tends to frown on that.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I made the switch this year to Sitka gear and not sure why I waited so long. Total game changers IMO.

All I have so far is the Stratus jacket and pants, and a Fanatic vest. I’ll be adding some Fanatic bibs after they release the new model in 2019.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

NYyotekiller said:


> I made the switch this year to Sitka gear and not sure why I waited so long. Total game changers IMO.
> 
> All I have so far is the Stratus jacket and pants, and a Fanatic vest. I’ll be adding some Fanatic bibs after they release the new model in 2019.


That’s a damn good start right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there a big difference between Sitka and kuiu?? How does firstlite stack up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

you need the fanatic Elv. II vest its the best piece the make you will love it late season!


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Sitka is all around better than KUIU, no comparison for the tree stand bow hunter when compared to Sitka Elv. II gear.

KUIU makes some good gear but Sitka does it 2nd to none!


----------



## CrazyEddie (Nov 12, 2017)

shooterrdy said:


> Sitka is all around better than KUIU, no comparison for the tree stand bow hunter when compared to Sitka Elv. II gear.
> 
> KUIU makes some good gear but Sitka does it 2nd to none!


I agree that the Kuiu isn't ideal for the tree stand or otherwise stationary hunter - I learned that the hard way last winter. I can't imagine I'm going on a sheep hunt anytime soon, but as soon as I start to unload my Kuiu stuff, I know I'm going to get an opportunity to elk hunt or otherwise regret it! I do, however, think the Sitka (and Kuiu, for that matter) base layers are pretty thin in comparison to some of the other base layers that are described in various threads.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Sitka is going to have a very profitable 2019 when people unload their burr magnet Fanatic sets for the new design.


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

What’s everyone think they r gonna update the fanatic line with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyEddie said:


> I do, however, think the Sitka (and Kuiu, for that matter) base layers are pretty thin in comparison to some of the other base layers that are described in various threads.


Word is that Sitka is revamping their base layer lineup for 2019, and I’ll be checking them out for sure. Hopefully they don’t add HECS to every piece they offer or else I might go with First Lite instead.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> What’s everyone think they r gonna update the fanatic line with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve heard that they’re changing the outer material to something very similar to what the Stratus series has. Should be interesting to see what Sitka offers.


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello my name is Troy and I have been recently diagnosed with a serious disease the dreaded Sitka buying disease. It all started with the Stratus jacket, then the new Stratus Bibs, then the Fanatic Hoody, then the Fanatic vest, then the Core Lt Wt baselayer, bacalava and gloves. But good news guys I found out there is a cure for my disease and it was my wife telling me that she was going to shoot me with my brand new Sig Sauer if I did not stop.
I do like this gear.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would buy myself a pair of stratus bibs if they offered them in a solid or maybe subalpine heck even open country. They can blow evII right out their blue/white azz


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

mattmann said:


> Is there a big difference between Sitka and kuiu?? How does firstlite stack up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outside of sitting in a treestand it's kind of a Ford vs Chevy thing. It seems I'm buying more Kuiu stuff for active style hunting, but Sitka is where it's at for outer layers in cold stationary whether. 

Don't ever sign up for Kuiu's email list.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Anybody else have Santa bring them some Sitka for Xmas?

Mine brought me a Stratus beanie, and a pair of merino gloves.


----------



## MidGAHunter (Apr 5, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Anybody else have Santa bring them some Sitka for Xmas?
> 
> Mine brought me a Stratus beanie, and a pair of merino gloves.


I bought myself an early Christmas present of some Stratus bibs.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Fanatic Beanie, neck gator & hoodie are awesome. My old moth wing 90% i still going strong in the seams and zippers. Looking forward to some Sub Alpine and EVII for 2019 and chucking my 50lbs totes of other camo. lol


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> I would buy myself a pair of stratus bibs if they offered them in a solid or maybe subalpine heck even open country. They can blow evII right out their blue/white azz


This is what I hoping for but is unlikely that they will off the Sub Alpine in the Whitetail series. They're missing out on some sales I think, but I doubt they're too concerned. lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dextee said:


> This is what I hoping for but is unlikely that they will off the Sub Alpine in the Whitetail series. They're missing out on some sales I think, but I doubt they're too concerned. lol


I want a windproof shell bib bad enough I'm considering a fishing bib like huk.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> What’s everyone think they r gonna update the fanatic line with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they move to a DWR or stratus type face I’ll be selling my Fanatic set ASAP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Whaack said:


> If they move to a DWR or stratus type face I’ll be selling my Fanatic set ASAP!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? would like your opinion. I am considering Fanatic or Stratus jacket and bib...


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

So far I have just worn the equinox stuff and I like it. Does cost a lot though (college student)


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

I looking hard at getting a stratus set. Was wondering if any word on them revamping that this year or are they leaving it alone?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

A CASE DEEP said:


> I looking hard at getting a stratus set. Was wondering if any word on them revamping that this year or are they leaving it alone?


No revamp of the Stratus line for 2019. 

A good way to determine if they’re updating the piece is if Sitka puts a clearance price on it before Christmas. The Fanatic is, but the Stratus isn’t. 

I can’t imagine that they could improve the Stratus set anyways IMO.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

NYyotekiller said:


> No revamp of the Stratus line for 2019.
> 
> A good way to determine if they’re updating the piece is if Sitka puts a clearance price on it before Christmas. The Fanatic is, but the Stratus isn’t.
> 
> I can’t imagine that they could improve the Stratus set anyways IMO.


Thats what I was thinking. I do not own any sitka so I am a little unfamiliar but am about to unload a wad of cash on this stuff. What are the major differences in the Stratus and Fanatic sets?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

A CASE DEEP said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I do not own any sitka so I am a little unfamiliar but am about to unload a wad of cash on this stuff. What are the major differences in the Stratus and Fanatic sets?


The major difference is the temperature that you can wear them in. The fanatic will get you into much much colder temperatures then the stratus will.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

What’s everyone think they r gonna update the fanatic line with?

Something other than the fleece...please!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

+1

Stratus will get you close with the right layering under it. I think the fanatic jacket is about equivalent to the celclius+stratus jacket for warmth

Both (fanatic and stratus) have windstopper which is the bees knees for staying warm



Dylbilly said:


> The major difference is the temperature that you can wear them in. The fanatic will get you into much much colder temperatures then the stratus will.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

_Is there a big difference between Sitka and kuiu?? How does firstlite stack up? 
_
I have some of all of them and they are all top notch. They have their place. I LOVE the KUIU attack pants for early season hunting and layering with others for colder temps. Sitka Equinox is my other set for early season hunting, great option a well.

FIRST LITE wool base layers are all I wear now (excluding one old KUIU Top) and they are the best option out their for a first/next to skin layer.

Sitka is my favorite outerlayer now, stratus set with jacket/bibs and layering pieces under it as needed (Equinox hoody, Fanatic Vest, Celcuius jacket, incinerator hat, neck gaiter) is my go to after about Nov 1 around here.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like the Stratus is a little more versatile and I like the idea of the removable hood but if they come out with a fanatic that isn't a big ol ball of fleece, I may be interested in that. I just don't hunt in extreme cold all that much. When will Sitka release 2019 stuff ?


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I am a big fan of the hood too. 100% preference on that though.

I would say Fanatic set is good from the 20-30's

Startus is good from ~40-60's, maybe down into the 30s if you layer heavily....

I found when it's <20 deg I am more comfortable in the HBS than the Fanatic set

your mileage may vary....


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

77chevy said:


> What’s everyone think they r gonna update the fanatic line with?
> 
> Something other than the fleece...please!


The word is that they’re replacing the fleece outer layer of the Fanatic with something very similar to the Stratus. I’m guessing that it will simply have more insulation and/or loft in the interior of the garment. I can’t wait to see what it’ll end up being.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

77chevy said:


> I would say Fanatic set is good from the 20-30's
> 
> Startus is good from ~40-60's, maybe down into the 30s if you layer heavily....
> 
> ...


Accurate statement here. 

I’ve found the same thing with my Stratus set.


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally had a chance to use my Fanatic Bibs / vest this week in Ks. very pleased temps in high teens low twenties a lot of wind, I stayed real comfortable


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The less layers it takes to stay warm the better I like it.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

NYyotekiller said:


> The word is that they’re replacing the fleece outer layer of the Fanatic with something very similar to the Stratus. I’m guessing that it will simply have more insulation and/or loft in the interior of the garment. I can’t wait to see what it’ll end up being.


Nice!

Both would be good changes, slightly warmer would be great. The pocket setup is pretty amazing on them already. Hope they don't change that.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

luckyhunter said:


> Why? would like your opinion. I am considering Fanatic or Stratus jacket and bib...


Personally i like a DWR face or something like the Stratus. The berber is crazy quiet, but is a bur magnet. Its not a big deal, but if the fanatic could be improved it would be with a better face fabric imo.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

NYyotekiller said:


> The word is that they’re replacing the fleece outer layer of the Fanatic with something very similar to the Stratus. I’m guessing that it will simply have more insulation and/or loft in the interior of the garment. I can’t wait to see what it’ll end up being.


I hope so. The fanatic is an awesome piece! Just bought the bibs a couple months ago. Absolute money in colder temps here in Mo. Just debating on whether to replace the vest.
The both will be for sale real soon.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love to see Sitka come out with some better mid layer base layers. I think they really lack in that department and would love to see a fleece second layer for 2019. Also, I think they would make a killer turkey vest.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

I see that Sitka has cut the price on their website on the Fanatic Hoody as well. That's probably one of their best selling pieces. Does that mean they are revamping that too? I was looking at trying to pick one up


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Dylbilly said:


> I would love to see Sitka come out with some better mid layer base layers. I think they really lack in that department and would love to see a fleece second layer for 2019. *Also, I think they would make a killer turkey vest.*


Yes!!! Turkey line in the sub alpine camo....


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

A CASE DEEP said:


> I see that Sitka has cut the price on their website on the Fanatic Hoody as well. That's probably one of their best selling pieces. Does that mean they are revamping that too? I was looking at trying to pick one up


I’m guessing that they are, yes.

It should be interesting to see how they change that piece.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

77chevy said:


> Yes!!! Turkey line in the sub alpine camo....


That would be sweet.


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Any1 at the ata show see the new gear yet???! I’m impatiently waiting haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> Any1 at the ata show see the new gear yet???! I’m impatiently waiting haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious about Fanatic 3.0


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Mibowhunter91 said:


> Any1 at the ata show see the new gear yet???! I’m impatiently waiting haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!! Anytime now would be great :thumbs_up


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Super quiet on all of social media.


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sort of strange saw 2 new packs over on rokslide that’s it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DickRickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Heard cell service sucks.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

This is BS. The Fanatic line supposedly gets redone and not a peep?


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I really need to know what they have new because that determines on when and bow much money I am about to spend


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

The new Fanatic looks nice.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking to see if they came out with a Celsius Midi pant.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

They need to have a video that covers all of their new stuff that they release on the day of the ATA


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Field & Stream is running a decent 20% off sale on Sitka gear today.

https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/...=null&page=null&productView=null&orderBy=null


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

That same pricing from F&S has been available on ebay for quite some time. Weird. I need a few more pennies to get the Mnt Jacket & Pants in Subalpine though. The new Mnt jacket is stretcher material overall. Pants will be the same as 2018.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Dextee said:


> That same pricing from F&S has been available on ebay for quite some time. Weird. I need a few more pennies to get the Mnt Jacket & Pants in Subalpine though. The new Mnt jacket is stretcher material overall. Pants will be the same as 2018.


This is the best price that I've seen on the Mountain Jacket.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sitka-Gear...VOFTzwuVuyxjDP6HlL_g:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya - what I have saved at the moment. I just can't decide if it's really worth waiting for the new Mnt jacket. Prob not.


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Which pant would you all recommend for early season? Something lightweight but would stand up to briars? Thanks


----------



## CRE10 (Oct 12, 2014)

What's the difference in the mountain jacket vs the jetstream?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

CRE10 said:


> What's the difference in the mountain jacket vs the jetstream?


The Jetstream is twice the weight and a non detachable hood I believe. Mnt is pretty early season overall. Both have Windstopper in them though.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Is this the same stuff? https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5623179


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Bringing this thread back to life!

Field & Stream has a good sale on the 2018 Fanatic bibs.

https://t.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...15822137/15SITMFNTCBBVXXXXAPB?uniqueID=736270

They did have XL’s but I must have bought the last pair.


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Bringing this back to life. Anyone have any ideas on 2020 gear from Sitka? Or with list? I’d finally like to see the kelvin lite pants in subalpine personally.


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

My "wish list" is a revamp of the Stratus, which seems likely. Thinking of a Stratus in the form of the Fanatic(diagonal zip, built in muff etc) with mapped 20-40 grams of primaloft. Alot less bulk than the Fanatic and plenty warm for mid season. I'm really hoping for this. I've yet to find the perfect midseason piece. The FL Solitude is a wonderfully thought out piece, except any wind over 8mph sails right thru particularly the bibs. And the Stratus has no insulation. With the likely coming of the Celsius Midi pants, you can then layer the top and bottom midi under the revamped Stratus and get practically the same warmth as the fanatic, with still less bulk, and infinitely more versatility. Not that it's necessary, but wouldn't mind a neck gaitor with windstopper in it


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The revised stratus is not in the 2020 line. That’s all I know...


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

enkriss said:


> The revised stratus is not in the 2020 line. That’s all I know...


Damn


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Bigmike23 said:


> My "wish list" is a revamp of the Stratus, which seems likely. Thinking of a Stratus in the form of the Fanatic(diagonal zip, built in muff etc) with mapped 20-40 grams of primaloft. Alot less bulk than the Fanatic and plenty warm for mid season. I'm really hoping for this. I've yet to find the perfect midseason piece. The FL Solitude is a wonderfully thought out piece, except any wind over 8mph sails right thru particularly the bibs. And the Stratus has no insulation. With the likely coming of the Celsius Midi pants, you can then layer the top and bottom midi under the revamped Stratus and get practically the same warmth as the fanatic, with still less bulk, and infinitely more versatility. Not that it's necessary, but wouldn't mind a neck gaitor with windstopper in it


This is what I know about the Midi pants (if they even make it to production this year). They (as they stand) are more like a beefed up version of the FL furnace pants and less like the Celsius midi. If think you would be money ahead (unless something changes) to buy a FL furnace base layer an find one of the Kuiu insulation pants.


----------



## Summit3 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’ve become a big believer in the last year in Sitka quality and performance. Loved the Kelvin Lite Hoody so much I bought two! 

The mountain pants and timberline pants and rock solid!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Just picked up the equinox hoody, heavyweight zip t. And got a good deal on the ascent pant, and also got the heavyweight hoody. 
I'll compare it to the zip t, one may go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I just bought a bunch of Subalpine pieces for an upcoming archery elk hunt in September. Got some good deals on MidwayUSA, Scheels, and Sitka websites.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My bowhunting elk subalpine setup is the FL baselayers then Apex hoody, traverse pants, Mountain vest, bono harness, Kelvin active jacket and then depending on how the conditions are different rain gear. Seems to be pretty solid setup. 
Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I just bought a bunch of Subalpine pieces for an upcoming archery elk hunt in September. Got some good deals on MidwayUSA, Scheels, and Sitka websites.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I to needed a few subalpine pieces for early season whitetail.
Good luck on your elk hunt!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> My bowhunting elk subalpine setup is the FL baselayers then Apex hoody, traverse pants, Mountain vest, bono harness, Kelvin active jacket and then depending on how the conditions are different rain gear. Seems to be pretty solid setup.
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]I bought the Kelvin Active Jacket, Apex pants and hoody, Core lightweight hoody, Timberline pants(probably won't take), and Kelvin Lite Vest, and Flash pullover. I will take a set of lightweight Merino base layers in case of unseasonably cold temps. Just about got all I need hopefully!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

deer310sg said:


> I to needed a few subalpine pieces for early season whitetail.
> Good luck on your elk hunt!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Gotta get in elk shape now!! [emoji6]

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhostetter45 (Aug 14, 2018)

Just can't convince myself the price is worth the gear. Of course I am wrong at least once a week.


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mhostetter45 said:


> Just can't convince myself the price is worth the gear. Of course I am wrong at least once a week.


I was in the same boat, but usually hunt 40ish times a year. I figured if I'm hunting that much I might as well be comfy doing it. What "flipped the switch" for me diving in to the high end stuff was my brothers experience with their customer service. He was in to Sitka way before me, and had the Incinerator outfit. Couldn't imagine paying that much for anything in hunting clothes. Over time the zippers started to get messed up on both the top and bottom, and eventually stabbed a hole in the bibs from walking into a very sharp stick. He sent them in and they replaced the bibs, then replaced the zippers on the top good as new, all for no charge. That's what sold me. I just had a fabulous experience with FL customer service as well.


----------



## Rjg233 (Feb 7, 2020)

Got my first set, the fanatic jacket and bibs this fall. They sure are nice, but definitely pricey. But hey you only live once. Seems like i spend all my extra cash on hunting gear. Would like to get the fanatic hoody next


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Rjg233 said:


> Got my first set, the fanatic jacket and bibs this fall. They sure are nice, but definitely pricey. But hey you only live once. Seems like i spend all my extra cash on hunting gear. Would like to get the fanatic hoody next


The Fanatic Hoody is a must have.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

gwa2712 said:


> The Fanatic Hoody is a must have.


Your right it's a great piece. If you can put up with them damn mitten cuffs.
Sold mine. Have the heavyweight zip t. Also have the heavyweight hoody coming!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

gwa2712 said:


> The Fanatic Hoody is a must have.


Couldn't disagree more lol. Mittens and facemask are worthless imo. I liked the FL Klamath much more despite the sleeves being slightly too long.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like my fanatic hoody.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea I much prefer the Heavyweight Zip T over the fanatic hoodie. Don't care for all the extra "stuff" on the fanatic hoodie.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bigmike23 said:


> Couldn't disagree more lol. Mittens and facemask are worthless imo. I liked the FL Klamath much more despite the sleeves being slightly too long.


Interesting. I love the facemask. Hate the mittens. I think it's the one piece of gear I wear every hunt.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Interesting. I love the facemask. Hate the mittens. I think it's the one piece of gear I wear every hunt.


Yes mittens suck, facemask awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

Never understood the point of the facemask. In no way is the added concealment necessary, and it doesn't do anything for cold/wind. Its only use is to fog up glasses from what I've seen. Maybe for turkey it could be of some use


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bigmike23 said:


> Never understood the point of the facemask. In no way is the added concealment necessary, and it doesn't do anything for cold/wind. Its only use is to fog up glasses from what I've seen. Maybe for turkey it could be of some use


For me, it's more like a like weight neck gator. I never use it as a face mask. The mittens don't bother me at all. I forget that they are there actually. I have the FL Klamath and it doesn't do as good of a job at blocking the wind. I use it for turkey hunting because of the camo pattern works much better for ground hunting.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bigmike23 said:


> Never understood the point of the facemask. In no way is the added concealment necessary, and it doesn't do anything for cold/wind. Its only use is to fog up glasses from what I've seen. Maybe for turkey it could be of some use


I wear the lightweight hoody under the heavyweight zip-t. I’ll use the thin mask from the lightweight hoody for concealment and sometimes that thin material is just enough to keep the chill off my face. Then again, I do live in Mississippi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmike23 said:


> Couldn't disagree more lol. Mittens and facemask are worthless imo. I liked the FL Klamath much more despite the sleeves being slightly too long.


Different strokes for different folks. I thought the same thing when I first got the fanatic hoody but it is the one piece I wear from the start of the season to the finish. I use the mittens and face-mask. They are just enough to provide a little extra warmth without bulk.


----------



## SAMURAIO (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you guy's know a place from where can I buy the Sitka incinerator GTX hat ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

*Whats new for 2021???*

Need to add to my collection

Stratus bibs and jacket
Traverse Cold weather hoody
Fanatic bibs, jacket vest
Incinerator hat and muff
Gradient jacket and pants
Kelvin
Jetstream


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

For once I'm pretty satisfied with all my clothing. Just wish Sitka would make a Stratus in the form of the Fanatic with mapped primoloft maybe between 10-40 grams. A nice in between the regular stratus and fanatic.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not addicted, I can quit any time. I just don't want to and you can't make me.


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

That evil man LEOadventures seduced me as well! I’m too far gone to save...


----------



## Surv3003 (Aug 4, 2016)

Does anyone know when they typically restock inventory? 
I have my eye on one of those 2020 tool buckets but can’t find one anywhere. If anyone sees one for sale or has one they want to part with, shoot me PM.


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

If you call Sitka directly, they can give you a general timeframe when the item will be restocked. I do it all the time...


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree and have said it before, I’d love for them to combine the fanatic lite layout with light primaloft and windblocker with the stratus outer.


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd really like to see them offer the stratus in subalpine. Turkey hunting early season in the midwest can get pretty darn cold. Not sure anything they offer in subalpine has got the wind stopper either. Getting harder to find the old stratus forest sets.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

rakbowhunter said:


> I'd really like to see them offer the stratus in subalpine. Turkey hunting early season in the midwest can get pretty darn cold. Not sure anything they offer in subalpine has got the wind stopper either. Getting harder to find the old stratus forest sets.


Is the jetstream offered in subalpine? That is very similar to the stratus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Is the jetstream offered in subalpine? That is very similar to the stratus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to check into this, I'm not familiar with the jetstream line. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess I'm a new member. Bit the bullet and ordered the stratus jacket and beanie along with the esw gloves. Hopefully it's as good as claimed.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

tyepsu said:


> I guess I'm a new member. Bit the bullet and ordered the stratus jacket and beanie along with the esw gloves. Hopefully it's as good as claimed.


You won’t be disappointed if you layer correctly. I have the fanatic gloves and they are nice and thin but you’ll need hand warmers on really cold days. I can’t imagine the esw gloves providing much warmth at all (if that’s what you want out of them)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

So got the stratus jacket and beanie and the ESW gloves today. The jacket and beanie are very nice, but seem a bit overpriced. The ESW gloves are paper thin. No idea why they are twice the price of the heavier fanatic gloves. Returning stuff is a hassle so I'll keep them for early season and turkey hunting. What sitka gloves does everyone like for temps in the 30s to 50s? That's the majority of the weather I hunt in.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

tyepsu said:


> So got the stratus jacket and beanie and the ESW gloves today. The jacket and beanie are very nice, but seem a bit overpriced. The ESW gloves are paper thin. No idea why they are twice the price of the heavier fanatic gloves. Returning stuff is a hassle so I'll keep them for early season and turkey hunting. What sitka gloves does everyone like for temps in the 30s to 50s? That's the majority of the weather I hunt in.


Fanatic gloves with their merino liner glove underneath


----------



## SteveSpag (Dec 20, 2005)

Fanatic gloves with hand warmers when needed.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. Trying to decide between Stratus pants and bibs. Any experiences with either and preferences? I'm 6'1 and wear 36" waist pants, so would I be better off with large or XL pants/bibs ?


----------



## WAC12 (Feb 9, 2019)

tyepsu said:


> Thanks guys. Trying to decide between Stratus pants and bibs. Any experiences with either and preferences? I'm 6'1 and wear 36" waist pants, so would I be better off with large or XL pants/bibs ?


I prefer the Stratus bibs because they are easy to pack in and put on while in the field. The Stratus pants are too hot for early season. I use a more versatile pant, like Mountain or Equinox, and change up base layers as it gets colder. Eventually wearing the Stratus bibs over this to keep wind chill off core and lower body. As for size, I’m 5’11 with a 36” waist and wear XL bibs and they are a perfect fit with room for several layers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

If anyone has the stratus jacket and pants in forest pattern and want to sell, let me know. Looking for size Medium/ 32 pants


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

you know you have problem when your buying Sitka in Orange


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

tyepsu said:


> Thanks guys. Trying to decide between Stratus pants and bibs. Any experiences with either and preferences? I'm 6'1 and wear 36" waist pants, so would I be better off with large or XL pants/bibs ?


I'm a 33 waist and I've got the size L. They're a little big with just merino underwear but the fit is great as I layer with long merino bottoms and fleece wader liners. I like pants personally because I don't like having the bib straps up top, but that's just me. I wear mine from 6 to 60 degrees and love them.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I had the stratus pants and sold them and bought the bibs ! Reason is that I hike back in quite a ways and with the pants there is no ventilation and the belt always loosens up several times on my way in and out. The bibs on the other hand you have no belt, you also have side leg zippers that you can open up for ventilation on the way in or out. The shoulder straps are very flat and are hardly noticeable because they don't have the big buckles that when adjusted correctly always seemed to fall right on top of the shoulder. I love the bibs and can't see going back to the pants !


----------

